#ubuntu-arm 2010-05-03
<asac> ogra_cmpc: nice
<asac> (27M for X)
<ogra> asac, do you mean RAM ?
<asac> yes
<asac> ogra: thats what you said, right?
<ogra> thats the whole system
<asac> ogra: what plymouth theme to use for a console only image?
<asac> or can i get rid of that completely?
<asac> when i remove the initramfs-tools scripts all is fine ... if not i stay on a console 7 with a SEGV of plymouth and have to manually go back to the console 1 etc.
<ogra> mountall needs plymouth
<asac> i know
<asac> but not the initramfs hooks ;)
<asac> (it seems)
<ogra> there was a command to select the theme
 * ogra forgot which
<asac> ogra: but which theme to use?
<ogra> text
<asac> plymouth-theme-text -> SEGV
<asac> ubuntu-text works i think
<ogra> plymouth-theme-ubuntu-text
<ogra> is that installed ?
<ogra> /lib/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-text/ubuntu-text.plymouth
<asac> i will try that again now ... but plymouth-theme-text crashes for sure
<ogra> its what i get on my server installs
<asac> ogra: i made an autologin by hacking tty1.conf ... is that the "normal" way? ;)
<ogra> for a text console ?
<asac> yes
<ogra> its usrely not "normal" but likely a good way to do it :)
<asac> i made a /usr/bin/autologin script that just run login -f root
<ogra> *surely
<asac> and it works.
<asac> just wastn sure if thats good
<ogra> we had something for that in the ume images
<asac> bceause tty1.conf you cannot really change from outside .... dpkg-divert on a conffile feels painful
<ogra> which was a bit cleaner
<asac> ogra: whats the clean way?
<ogra> an upstart job
<asac> assume there is no user installed ;)
<ogra> i need to dig up the old code
<asac> hmm
<ogra> well, why isnt there any user ?
<asac> tty1.conf is an upstream job
<ogra> create one during build
<ogra> you can create a fresh upstart job
<ogra> no need to mangle an existing one
<asac> hmm. but tty1 is taken ... or can i just take any tty?
<asac> how can i ensure that that tty is the default after boot?
<ogra> no idea :) ask a plymouth dev :)
<asac> heh
<ogra> you should be able to use console= on the cmdline but that will kill plymouth
<asac> yeah
<asac> let me first try if plymouth is happier with tubuntu-theme text installed
<asac> in the meantime i have to cleanup this disk ... not enough space to copy a live netbook image to it
<ogra> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mobile/ubuntu-mobile/ubuntu-mid-default-settings/files
<ogra> that should have the old upstart files
<asac> ok thanks. will check that out
<asac> (if my browser ever opens) ;)
<siji> x
<asac> that stars the gui ;)
<ogra> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mobile/ubuntu-mobile/ubuntu-mid-default-settings/annotate/head:/session
<asac> starts
<ogra> modify that
<ogra> and use it as upstart job
<ogra> yes, it starts the gui
<ogra> so you have to modify ;)
<asac> right. so you dont hvae to bother about switching to a "new" tty
<ogra> righ, but *you* can use openvt and switch to tty9 or so ;)
<ogra> iirc openvt just takes the next free tty
<asac> hmm. there is a chvt command
<ogra> chvt needs a number
<asac> ogra: putting that switching feels like a racy thing.
<ogra> openvt checks for the next free one or so
<asac> yeah
<asac> is that a replace for getty?
<ogra> i think not
<ogra> you still need to run login or something
<ogra> try it :)
<ogra> i havent touched that stuff since 1.5y
<asac> yeah
<asac> will try ;)
<asac> my tries "on started tty1 -> chvt 1" ;)
<ogra> that wont work
<ogra> since you already have a getty running there
<asac> hmm. but its chvt
<ogra> you will end up with two processes controlling the tty
<asac> hmm
<ogra> which will get you funny output if you type anything :)
<asac> its just chvt
<asac> it manpage it says its similar to using f1 etc.
<ogra> sometimes one sometimes the other process will reply to enter
<ogra> oh, indeed, if you dont run login it will just change the vt
<asac> hmm. but chvt isnt really controlling anything
<ogra> i thougth you wanted autologin too
<asac> yes, thats the idea
<asac> ogra: oh right ;)
<asac> yeah
<asac> i still have the hacked tty1.conf so it auto logs in
<ogra> so you need a fresh tty
<ogra> use openvt
<ogra> if thats for a higly embedded system you should cut down the amount of ttys anyway though
<ogra> i think each running getty will eat up to 800k
<asac> ogra: how can i get the ttys down ... they are all shipped by upstart :(
<asac> at least without forking
 * ogra would recommend an upstart-embedded package that has all that stuff adjusted
<ogra> build from the same source but ship other configs and conflict with upstart
<ogra> or some such
<ogra> seems cleaner than diverting config files
<asac> yeah
<ogra> either that or use openvt :)
<asac> ok kbd isnt installed in an essential only system
 * asac adds that
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> gpgv also
<asac> ogra: i have added gnupg
<asac> whta do you need gpgv for?
<ogra> well, gpgv is enough
<ogra> apt needs it for the Release.gpg
<asac> right. i need gnupg for apt-key
<asac> to make the ppa fly
<ogra> ah
<ogra> yeah, that should bring in gpgv anyway
<asac> good ;)
<ogra> you also want to add something to /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ that makes not installing recommends the default
<asac> ogra: so where is the omap uboot?
<asac> didnt we package that?
<ogra> yes
<ogra> it uses the upstream naming
<asac> ogra: i am not installing recomments
<asac> nds
<ogra> look for u-boot
<asac> ah
<ogra> i have to switch the other u-boot packages too or revert that in maverick
<ogra> not sure yet
<asac> there it is ;)
<asac> ogra: so what do we chip for omap in lucid?
<asac> do we put uboot on it at all? or assume its all setup on beagel?
<ogra> in lucid we assume its in NAND
<ogra> for maverick i have to come up with something clever
<ogra> since some of the future HW wont have NAND
<ogra> for beagle we dont need to care though ... there is NAND for all released versions
<asac> ogra: where does the uboot we assume is there look for boot.scr?
<asac> on fat in / ?
<ogra> iirc on fat on mmc0 0:0
<asac> kk
<ogra> asac, ./include/configs/omap3_beagle.h in the u-boot-omap3 source
<ogra> specifically CONFIG_EXTRA_ENV_SETTINGS and CONFIG_BOOTCOMMAND
<asac> hmm. guess that uboot cant do ext2load?
<asac> seems it can :/
<ogra> not on omap
<ogra> fails miserably
<asac> too bac
<asac> d
<ogra> yes
<ogra> especially soice you cant put /boot on fat
<ogra> *since
<asac> cant?
<ogra> nope
<asac> whats that?
<ogra> dpkg uses hardlinks when it unpacks files
<asac> hmm. but we use fat on all images for /boot, dont we?
<ogra> so it creates a vmlinuz-$(uname -r).bak when it tries to put the new file in place ... that file is a hardlink
<ogra> no
<ogra> one thing i was trying is to have a separate fat patrition that flash-kernel writes uImage, uInitrd and boot.scr to but for lucid lool convinced me to rather use NAND
<ogra> in maveric where we cant use NAND for everything i think i'll have to revisit that setup
<ogra> +k
<asac> ogra: how does the sdcard boot then? not oob?
<ogra> the images are on vfat so there u-boot can read boot.scr
<ogra> during install i write the boot options, kernel and initrd to NAND
<ogra> so then it doesnt matter
<ogra> it only matters on systems that have no NAND but we dotn support any with the lucid install
<asac> hmm
<ogra> maverick *will* support these though
<ogra> which means we'll need a separate fat somewhere
<asac> we need it for this directly booting rootfs setup too
<ogra> right, that needs tweaks in flash-kernel
<ogra> so once linux-image is installed it needs to temporary mount the fat and write uImage and uInitrd to it
<ogra> (or after update.initramfs)
<asac> ok at least plymouth ubuntu theme text doesnt play games on me anymore ;)
<ogra> heh
<asac> now back to openvt ;)
<asac> ogra: does uImage in nand win over uImage on fat mmc0?
<ogra> see the config i pointed to above :)
<asac> e.g. could we live with shipping "not changing" uImages on some fat partition? and flash-kernel updates the nand
<ogra> it only cares for boot.scr
<ogra> err, no
<ogra> actually it doesnt
<ogra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/426935/
<ogra> asac, how would you update a nonexisting NAND ? :)
<ogra> i will use NAND on all boards where we know we have it  in flash-kernel
<asac> well. i am currently targetting beagle. .. but without installer
<ogra> flash-kernel needs to detect the hardware anyway and needs special casing for each board
<ogra> without installer, hmm
<ogra> then you need MLO and u-boot.bin as well as boot.scr
<ogra> and a fat partition
<ogra> loadbootscript=fatload mmc 0 ${loadaddr} boot.scr
<ogra> so you also need the first partition being the fat
<ogra> though note that if you use flash-kernel from lucid it will automatically write to NAND atm
<ogra> and assumes your system is properly set up for uboot-envtools
<ogra> (which is done by flash-kernel-installer)
<ogra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/426937/
<asac> ogra: yes, but for that to work we would need to prefer nand over fat as fat will become outdated ... which creates a chicken egg problem etc.
<ogra> (thats what flash-kernel-installer does at the end of d-i/ubiquity
<asac> so plymouth is still broken even with ubuntu theme ... was tricked because i still had my hand hacked image loop mounted and umounting it seems to have wiped the new img
<ogra> (not that it wipes the u-boot defaults so it wont look for boot.scr anymore)
<asac> ah
<asac> so it wiped the defaults
<asac> good
<ogra> only if you used the ubuntu install
<asac> that would work. e.g. put just the uboot bits on a first fat partition
<asac> once flash-kernel runs all will be nand
<ogra> right
<ogra> but you somehow need to run that flash-kernel-installer.postinst bit
<ogra> which is tricky without any kind of installer
<ogra> flash-kernel-installer is a udeb and not installed anywhere but in d-i/ubiquity
<asac> ogra: why isnt cmdline="root=UUID=$uuid ro quiet splash vram=12M omapfb.mode=dvi:1280x720MR-16@60 fixrtc"
<asac> etc .that run in normal flash-kernel?
<asac> e.g. the stuff from http://paste.ubuntu.com/426937/
<ogra> flash-kernel (like update-grub) doesnt touch the cmdline
<ogra> creating the cmdline is job of the installer
<ogra> after install that shouldnt be changed by any bootloader tool
<ogra> unless yuo change it manually (by editing /etc/default/grub or in case of beagle using fw_setenv)
<ogra> flash-kernel only flashes the kernel (and initramfs)
<ogra> flash-kernel-installer sets up the environment for flash-kernel during installation
<ogra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/426943/ <- flash-kernel ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/426937/ <- flash-kernel-installer
 * ogra takes a break
<asac> ogra: so openvt didnt work ... chvt worked fine ;)
<asac> probably just working around the fact that plymouth still fails miserably
<ogra_cmpc> how did you call openvt ?
<asac> sure
<ogra_cmpc> sure ?
<asac> yes. it opened a new terminal on all other terminals
<asac> so i got funny stuff like login -> hit return -> root shell -> hit return -> login prompt
<asac> etc.
<ogra_cmpc> what was yous commend ?
<ogra_cmpc> *your
 * asac tries again
<asac> exec /bin/openvt /bin/autologinroot
<ogra_cmpc> you need at least -s
 * asac checks manpage
<ogra_cmpc> probably even -e
<ogra_cmpc>  /bin/openvt -e -s -- /bin/autologinroot
<ogra_cmpc> or
<ogra_cmpc>  /bin/openvt -e -s -- su -l root -c /bin/bash
<ogra_cmpc> just copy the original tty1.conf for that and replace the exec
<ogra_cmpc> well, after exec, exec needs to persist
<asac> ok that worked ;)
<ogra_cmpc> :)
<asac> a bit dumb that its now on tty8
<asac> but well. so be it
<asac> plymouth is still unhappy, but thats normal it seems
<ogra_cmpc> for flash-kernel-installer you could do some ugly first login magic in /etc/bash.bashrc
<ogra_cmpc> look for "if [ ! -e "$HOME/.sudo_as_admin_successful" ]; then" in there
<ogra_cmpc> though thats not very sexy
<asac> great. yeah
<asac> grr. something is editing 10-help-text :(
<asac> in update-motd.d
<asac> i get a conflict when i change that ... dont get that for other conffiles i change in the same way
<ogra_cmpc> 10-help-text ?? where does that belong to ?
<asac> base-files of course
<ogra_cmpc> or where doe it live
<asac> like verything related to branding is stuffed into the corest of core things ;)
<asac> /etc/update-motd.d
<ogra_cmpc> hmm
<ogra_cmpc> ah
<asac> and seems something is messing with that during a bootstrap
<asac> e.g. changing it post install
<ogra_cmpc> update-motd likely
<asac> what does update-motd do with it?
<asac> it shoud just source it
<asac> guess i will sed it in postinst ... seems its modified anyway, so nothing to loose
<ogra_cmpc> hmm, indeed
<asac> the conffile mechanism is really a mess in ubuntu/debian ... folks seem to not get it. you need a) package defaults + b) admin defaults (thats conffiles) and user changes in $HOME ... a) and b) are far too often not separated, but just shipped in etc
<ogra_cmpc> well, ucf will only kick in if there is a three way diff
<ogra_cmpc> i.e. if two defaults changed at the same time
<asac> what is ucf?
<ogra_cmpc> update config file
<ogra_cmpc> the tool that prompts during debconf
<asac> ah
<asac> yeah. well. the fact that there were changes int he first place scares me
<asac> i hope its some hack cody added to the live-helper i didnt find yet
<asac> ok /me spins new image and hopes for the best
<ogra_cmpc> live-helper surely shouldnt touch it
<ogra_cmpc> else thats a bug
<Amit_Karpe> ogra, Do we have support for ethernet gadget in latest 2.6.32.11-l13 ??
#ubuntu-arm 2010-05-04
<alextisserant> hello
<alextisserant> does anyone know if progress has been made on bug 532733?
<alextisserant> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qemu-kvm/+bug/532733
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 532733 in qemu-kvm (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "apt/dpkg in qemu-system-arm hangs if a big task is installed (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 36)" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532733
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 532733 in qemu-kvm (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "apt/dpkg in qemu-system-arm hangs if a big task is installed (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 36)" [High,Incomplete]
<lool> ogra, NCommander: poke
<lool> ogra, NCommander: Do you guys have any specs which are pending approval?
<lool> NCommander: I'd like to discuss softboot loader (mukluk) with you
<lool> NCommander: Does mukluk actually need *discussion*, or does it need implementation?
<ogra> lool, i submitted two for me and one that persia didnt want to run the BOF for
<lool> ogra: Could you list them here?
<ogra> just digging
<persia> mukluk mostly just needs implementation.  Not a lot to discuss.
<ogra> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-arm/+spec/userspace-loop-mounting
 * ogra looks for the panel one
<lool> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-arm/+spec/userspace-loop-mounting 404s
<lool> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-arm/+spec/arm-m-userspace-loop-mounting
<ogra> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-arm/+spec/arm-m-lightweight-panel-for-efl
<lool> ogra: The spec doesn't say why you'd want to loop mount an image?
<ogra> yeah, someone (i think asac) renamed it
<asac> ogra: can you fill out summary? ;M)(
<lool> arm-m-userspace-loop-mounting > I'd like this to be worded towards the use case we're trying to solve
<ogra> lool, editing images you mean ? and running build tools as non-root ?
<lool> arm-m-lightweight-panel-for-efl > sounds relatively good (except typos :-) but do we have a replacement software, do we intend to write it?
 * ogra can rephrase it indeed
<asac> lool: both are already in the summit system fwiw
<ogra> lool, i suspect a bit of both
<lool> ogra: It could be: "Building images as non-root" or "Remastering images"
<ogra> i'D suppose to pick something existing and modify it
<lool> asac: You mean scheduled?
<lool> persia: Any spec / session from you I should be aware of?
<ogra> since if we want to use the indicators we need applet support and most of the small panel imaplementations that exist dont have it
<ogra> but thats for the discussion
<lool> asac: Do you know of any other spec/session from the mobile team which needs attention?
<asac> lool: NCommander's softbooloader spec
<lool> asac: Ok, I pinged him earlier on this
<lool> I dont think it needs to be scheduled for UDS
<asac> lool: i wanted to approve it, but it just was gone from the url it previously had
<ogra> right, there schouldnt be any others
<asac> lool: yeah. we unscheduled it ... but he came back
<lool> asac: Lets get this straight with NCommander
<asac> and explicitly asked to have that session still ... i am indifferent
<lool> I'm fine if this is targeted for maverick, but I want to understand the need for a time slot at UDS
<asac> my argument was that there was enough discussoin and we should rather implement
<lool> asac: +1
<ogra> lool, i'D also happily run https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-arm/+spec/arm-m-soc-i.mx51 and https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-arm/+spec/arm-m-soc-omap
<asac> but he said he wanted to solicit more input now that we have more professional attention on arm
<asac> which is a valid argument imo
<lool> ogra: What I'd love for arm-m-soc-i.mx51 and arm-m-soc-omap is if you could gather input from Freescale and TI
<ogra> and as i sadi before, any other one i subscribed to
<asac> ogra: those are vendor sessions
<lool> ogra: Ideally, they'd run the session with what they want to achieve in maverick, or in the future, or give a status update on where things stand -- whatever
<asac> both are in the process to appoint a lead for that esssion ... but definitly subscribe you
<ogra> lool, though imx51 should probably be 53
<asac> ogra: imx5x
<asac> ;)
<ogra> yeah !
<ogra> ++
<asac> ogra: lets not change it now, because fsl has that url to think about
<ogra> ok
<lool> asac: IMHO, softbootloader is a pre-production developers solution; not going to be deployed on production systems due to the boot time impact
<asac> and then it would be gone (or are there automatic rediects)
<asac> lool: right. it clearly falls in the developer (tools?) part
<lool> asac: As such, I dont think it needs attention from another round of people; it should be one of these nice tools we use while we want to stay open in terms of boot options
<lool> asac: Ack
<asac> yeah. i think we are on the same page. lets make ncommander understand that its approved for maverick implementation, but that we probably dont want a session
<ogra> lool, description changed (for the loop stuff)
 * persia doesn't see why mukluk wouldn't be a production solution in the future: coreboot seems popular with many.  Mind you, mukluk is insufficiently mature to be used now.
<ogra> persia, its slooow
<ogra> imagine 10secs from u-boot plus 3 seconds for booting an initial kernel plus 5 seconds for second kernel and initramfs
<persia> ogra: coreboot isn't.  The demo I heard about from a couple weeks ago wasn't.
<ogra> persia, i was talking mukluk
<persia> mukluk just isn't yet mature enough.
<ogra> and its slow by design :)
<lool> ogra: I updated the description again
<ogra> thanks
<lool> persia: One way we could have mukluk is as a fallback bootloader
<lool> But let's walk before we run
<ogra> heh
<ogra> crawl rather :)
<lool> ogra: Happy with the new description?
<ogra> yup, fine
<lool> ogra: I think I will rename the blueprint as well
<ogra> fine too
<lool> ogra: what about lightweight panel?
<ogra> it was registered before we had ubuntu-arm or any naming scheme
<lool> 16:41 < lool> arm-m-lightweight-panel-for-efl > sounds relatively good (except  typos :-) but do we have a replacement software, do we intend to  write it?
<ogra> <ogra> lool, i suspect a bit of both
<ogra> <ogra> i'D suppose to pick something existing and modify it
<ogra> <ogra> since if we want to use the indicators we need applet support and most of the small panel imaplementations that exist dont have it
<ogra> <ogra> but thats for the discussion
<lool> ogra: Is it really ARM specific?
<ogra> (from above)
<lool> I'm fine discussing it in the ARM track, but I wonder if it's going to impact desktop or whether they have differing plans
<ogra> lool, well, specific to efl using images with low RAM i'd say
<lool> I'd hate ending up with one panel for ARM and one panel for rest or such
<ogra> not so much for ARM as a hardware, but very much for the possible ARM hardware that might be supported in the future
<ogra> and i doubt desktop has *any* plans in that direction
<lool> ogra: It doens't sound like a too good idea to have multiple implementations of the panel; moving parts, multiple code bases to maintain, ...
<persia> lool: certainly.  I'm not advocating mukluk is ready now, just that the concept shouldn't be rejected for production in a general way.
<lool> ogra: So I think you should involve desktop and find a way which works for everybody
<ogra> well, but you dont need the majority of things the current panel pulls into your memory
<lool> New name https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-arm/+spec/arm-m-image-builds-without-root
<ogra> at least on efl
<lool> ogra: So if you dont need them with ARM, you dont need them for other hardware
<ogra> right
<ogra> but other hardware might have less speed/size constraints
<lool> ogra: Could you make sure you discuss this with didrocks and the plans are agreed upon on the two teams (desktop and
<lool> mobile)
<ogra> asac was initially proposing to actually enhance the efl launcher
<ogra> to be able to embed the bits and pieces we want
<ogra> possibly thats a better idea, not sure
<lool> I added didrocks as participation essential
<ogra> ok
<lool> ogra: You might want mterry?
<lool> added him
<sveinse> A little OT: Do you know if there's there an ongoing effort to make a new (upgraded) version of the beagle board?
<persia> I can't imagine there isn't, but I'd recommend asking in #beagle
<ogra> lool, ++
<lool> sveinse: as in hardware?
<lool> sveinse: Google Beagleboard XM
<sveinse> lool, yes. Specifically one with SATA
<sveinse> Thanks, I'll check it out
<ogra> i dont think there are plans for SATA support
<ogra> but there are several addon boards that might enable you to attach a self built SATA solution
<ogra> prpplague might be someone who can point you to any
<suihkulokki> omap has no sata so the only practical way for sata support would usb-sata bridge..
 * prpplague looks in
<lool> No SATA on OMAP3
<XorA> prpplague: see I told you guys was asking for SATA :-)
<sveinse> join #beagle
<lool> sveinse: The SoC doesn't provide SATA; the only ARMv7 one I know of is the Dove one
<prpplague> a standard PATA->SATA bridge can be added to the omap3 gpmc , problem is that the beagle doesn't bring it out
<sveinse> Interesting though... Maybe TI has something like that in its pipe. The generic base board of my AM3517 eval kit (a Zoom2 kit) has a SATA connector. But for OMAP3 its NOOP :(
<prpplague> sveinse: interesting, i'd like to see the schematic on tat
<prpplague> that
<sveinse> prpplague: It's just routed to some GPIO on the SoC.
<sveinse> prpplague: This is the OEM mfg which makes the evalkit for TI: http://www.logicpd.com/products/development-kits/zoom-am3517-evm-development-kit
<prpplague> sveinse: hmm, the AM3517 has Sata ?
<sveinse> prpplague: No. It does not. It only routed on the common baseboard which they obviously share between a number of SoCs
<sveinse> prpplague: I was speculating if newer cores (OMAP4 perhaps?) had SATA
<kblin> hey folks
<sveinse> prpplague: ..since they have added it to the board I mean
<kblin> rootstock is failing for me on a current lucid system
<prpplague> sveinse: oh so the base board has a sata connector but no sata support?
<kblin> the error message is "/usr/bin/rootstock: 792: Bad substitution"
<kblin> which seems a bit weird
<sveinse> prpplague: yes. The SoC is on a daughter board (which they name SoM) and then you plug it into a base board. The pins connected to the SATA is simply routed to some GPIO pins on the SOM. No PHY or anything
<kblin> is there any way of telling rootstock to not delete downloaded files?
<prpplague> sveinse: ahh ok
<abogani> Sorry for off-topic: Are there someone TI employee here?
<ojn> abogani: you can find a bunch of TI folks at linux-omap
<ojn> #linux-omap that is
<vstehle> abogani: yep. May I help?
<abogani> ojn: Thanks and sorry again :-)
<abogani> vstehle:  May I disturb you for a simple question in private? (it is really off-topic here)
<vstehle> abogani: Sure.
<rcn-ee> kblin, that 792: is a bashism i introduced, fix is waiting for review: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~beagleboard-kernel/+junk/rootstock-bashism/revision/96
<lool> NCommander: Hey you got our pings earlier?
<lool> rcn-ee: ${KERNEL_IMG_REL%%_*} might be nicer (no fork)
<lool> and isn't a bashism
<lool> KERNEL_IMG_REL=foo_bar_bas
<lool> echo ${KERNEL_IMG_REL%%_*}
<lool> => foo
<rcn-ee> cool, that's a lot nicer lool..
<rcn-ee> yeah, that works sweet..  keeps learning new things..  lool, have you had any insights to the qemu lockup?
<lool> rcn-ee: qemu lockup > I'm afraid not
<lool> rcn-ee: I actually wonder whether anybody tried reproducing and then installing a bunch of dbgsym from apt and dpkg and getting a backtrace?
<lool> there's also the possibility of offering a gdb server in qemu (-s flag I think)
<rcn-ee> okay.. what's weird, randomly 1/50 I'll get past that lockup and as soon as apt-get is almost done configuring it'll segfault...
<lool> rcn-ee: I wonder whether it could be related to the memory in use
<lool> rcn-ee: One thing to try would be adding swap
<rcn-ee> yeap, tried both those.. added more swap, having qemu access a spare fast hardrive instead of image.. i was playing around with the apt-dbsym's jsut not sure how to change the apt-get call to work under gdb..
<lool> rcn-ee: You dont need to change it
<lool> rcn-ee: just attach to the hung process
<lool> gdb /usr/bin/apt-get and then "attach 1234" where 1234 is the pid
<lool> or hack rootstock to apt-get install the -dbgsym first, and run gdb apt-get -c 'set args install xyz; run'
<rcn-ee> okay, that's what it is... "-c <stuff>; run"  I'll fire up another run.. (i have quick hack to get the dbsym's installed first already)
<lool> rcn-ee: Sorry, it's -x with an input file, no -c (command) in gdb
<lool> rcn-ee: Or --args
 * lool disappears
<rcn-ee> I'm going to have to hold up anyways.. the ddebs's i used previously have disappeared off ddebs.ubuntu.com...
<rcn-ee> (older versions exist)
<NCommander> lool: pings recieved w.r.t. to ARM softbootloader
<lool> NCommander: Ok, so do you agree it doens't need discussion at UDS?
<lool> NCommander: But just implementation in maverick?
<lool> rcn-ee: Yes, ddebs are large, we only keep the last one
<NCommander> lool: I suspose. I think there are still points that could be discussed such as making it the default boot mechanism, etc.
<rcn-ee> yeah: http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/a/apt/ except it only has karmic's... lucid's is 0.7.25.3 (which was there a week ago.) .;)
<NCommander> lool: BTW, be expecting another spec from me on improved ARM subarch detection so its something a bit less specific than the hardware field; I'll still drafted it however
<rcn-ee> NCommander, btw any chance can we get an override, (for external kernels that share the same hardware id)?
<NCommander> rcn-ee: that's what we need to fix
<rcn-ee> ahh. cool..
<NCommander> rcn-ee: which board is this for?
<NCommander> (and for lucid or maverick?)
<rcn-ee> pretty much any ti board i work on.. (specificly the beagle and beagle xm)
<NCommander> rcn-ee: I thought beagle XM won't boot a standard OMAP3 kernel (yet)
<NCommander> rcn-ee: can I PM you?
<rcn-ee> sure no problem... yeap it doesn't boot my or ubuntu's kernel but it does boot on angstrom psp.. although the ram settings are still iffy last i talked to jason and gerald...
<ogra> rcn-ee, did you forget to push your changed to the branch ?
 * ogra doesnt see a change
<ogra> *changes
<rcn-ee> ogra, launchpad is error-ring out all morning today for me.. ;) (it's not refreshing any of my branches on the http interface)
<ogra> ah, k
<ogra> there was an update today and it was r/o for quite a while
<ogra> (lp update)
<rcn-ee> yeap... but i'll try pushing that last diff (lool's version) i emailed you to a branch, or you could apply it as is.. (for an sru do you need a bug report?)
<ogra> bug would be helpful but i can also file it myself
<ogra> oh, i missed that there was an attachmendt in the mail, sorry
<rcn-ee> laughs... that's what happens when i quickly top post'd... ;)  heads back to work.
<lool> NCommander: Please register the spec ASAP then
#ubuntu-arm 2010-05-05
<bandwidthcrunch_> Is there anyway i can extract the uInitrd created for the omap net installer ogra ?
<persia> You could dd it off the image.
<persia> Oh, net image.
 * persia suspects that might already be available
<NCommander> persia: depends on how ogra did the uInitrd creation scripts
<persia> Right, but for netboot, it's also available direct from http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/lucid/main/installer-armel/current/images/omap/netboot/omap/
<bandwidthcrunch_> Its created using mkimage
<bandwidthcrunch_> I wanted to extract the ramdisk image
<persia> Oh, to un-mkimage it?  I don't know how to do that, sorry.
<bandwidthcrunch_> neither do i :(
<NCommander> bandwidthcrunch_: you need to strip off the first 64 bits
<NCommander> dd if=uImage of=initramfs bs=64 skip=1 should work
<bandwidthcrunch_> That would give us a compressed initrd ?
<persia> Well, initramfs (which differs from initrd in subtle ways), but it ought.
<persia> Give it a try : worst case you end up with a file to delete :)
<bandwidthcrunch_> Its a compressed initrd which when uncompressed gives a cpio archive
<persia> So it was successful?  You got what you needed?
<bandwidthcrunch_> yeah it was . A cpio -iv < initramfs extracted the files
<bandwidthcrunch_> I need to bootstrap a device to install a custom lucid version. Have anyone of you noticed a lot of segfaults happening on the omap when apt-get when using the netbook remix version of the same?
<persia> The netbook-remix version of apt-get?
<bandwidthcrunch_> Yes persia noticing a lot of segfaults when trying to apt-get
<persia> Could you describe your configuration?  I'm not sure I understand which combination of software you're using.
<bandwidthcrunch_> spcifically ubuntu-10.04-netbook-armel+omap.img about http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/lucid/release/
<persia> OK.  Cool.  No special remix software then.
<persia> (we use the term "remix" to indicate when something mixes Ubuntu with other modified sources to generate a new thing)
<bandwidthcrunch_> Just the omap image mentioned above with the netbook-launcher-efl (2D desktop using e17)
<persia> I've not heard about segfaults on omap much.  Please file a bug (with `ubuntu-bug apt`) describing the issue.  If you run that on the target system, it will add all the right tags to make sure the right folks look at it.
<persia> RIght.
<bandwidthcrunch_> Let me study it a bit more and will file the bugs
<persia> Thanks.
<persia> It *should* work fine.  I know several folks use it regularly.
<persia> And you're sure it's SIGSEGV and not SIGILL?  We had a lot of SIGILL during the transition to -mthumb2
<bandwidthcrunch_> Its should ideally work. I tried it on the babbage and the omap. The babbage looked stable enough. I extracted the live images squashfs and dumped it on the omap and then saw this segfaults. Maybe the live CD software is meant to run in ram
<bandwidthcrunch_> Let me spend some more time on it and get back to you persia
<persia> Good luck.  Don't worry about getting back to me specifically: there's usually several folks around who know more than I :)
<bandwidthcrunch_> Thanks :)
<DanaG> hmm, http://ossguy.com/?p=317
<DanaG> wonder if that's gigabit.
<DanaG> now it's "netbook edition", not "netbook remix"
<DanaG> 2009 holiday season?  hah!
 * abogani waves
<abogani> What is the cheapest way to add an ethernet interface on beagle board ?
<XorA> usb->ethernet
<abogani> XorA: Thanks.
<ogra> lool, i'm sure you once filed a whishlist bug for qemu to support 512M, do you remember the bugnumber, i seem to not be able to find it
<lool> ogra: I dont have it
<ogra> ok
 * ogra has two subsequent bugs that are caused by it, i wanted to make them duplicates of a wishlist bug 
<ogra> phwe ... there are a lot new arches in debians flash-kernel
 * ogra goes to merge
<rcn-ee> hey ogra, i've been messing around with gdb (qemu bug) not sure if you ran into the same issue when you tried, but i'm getting segmenation faults... http://pastebin.com/MRCxwWZj
<GrueMaster> ls
<ogra>  /
 * ogra hugs rcn-ee ... thanks for the bug report :)
<zumbi> lool: rebuild Ubuntu or wait for someone to provide a rebuild; currently this aint easy, but it's on the radar of various people
<zumbi> lool: who are those people wanting a tool to bootstrap debian/ubuntu?
<ogra> zumbi, the ubuntu-arm team will work on something like that i suspect
<ogra> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-arm/
<ogra> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-arm/+spec/arm-m-automated-bootstrap looks like what you look for
<zumbi> ogra: thanks, very intersting :)
<lool> zumbi: Can tell you more in a couple of weeks
<lool> zumbi: Lots of interesting UDS sessions this time around
<lool> zumbi: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-m?searchtext=arm-
<lool> zumbi: We posted quite a bunch of ARM positions, these folks will be at UDS and we will invest more on ARM related features/developments in the next cycle, see the specs for details on what we will work on
 * cwillu_at_work pokes rcn-ee in the kernel
<cwillu_at_work> I'm getting a checksum error when my overo tries to read /lib/libc-2.10.1.so, but when I read the file off the card on my desktop, the checksum is correct
<cwillu_at_work> I want to blame this on the kernel :D
 * Dr_Who waves to lool 
<rcn-ee> what's up cwillu_at_work just pulled in...
<rcn-ee> umm.. checksum error.. is the disk off the usb bus or mmc?
<cwillu_at_work> mmc
<cwillu_at_work> same card works in a beagle
<cwillu_at_work> modulo the uboot
<cwillu_at_work> it's a btrfs checksum error
<rcn-ee> weird... so the mmc on the overo has a different checksum on a file vs the beagle or x86..  we might have an overo mmc issue then..
<rcn-ee> loads up sakoman's overo tree..
<cwillu_at_work> [   32.748687] mmcblk0: retrying using single block read
<cwillu_at_work> [   33.256378] btrfs csum failed ino 48518 off 1064448 csum 4294967295 private 4294967295
<cwillu_at_work> with no errors on a beagle or on the desktop
<cwillu_at_work> yep
<cwillu_at_work> in other news, the display works :)
<rcn-ee> that's good to hear, and the most important part...
<cwillu_at_work> :)
<cwillu_at_work> yay for having multiple equally critical requirements :p
<rcn-ee> laughs, he moved his git tree's..  probally got tired of people cloneing them when he says not too...
<cwillu_at_work> I'm poking him in #beagle right now :p
<cwillu_at_work> I'm also ordering a pizza
<cwillu_at_work> we'll see which gets here first \o/
<rcn-ee> i saw that too..  starting first beer here.. ;)
<cwillu_at_work> oh, weird, didn't see you join there
<rcn-ee> oh, i've been idleing for a couple days now.. (it's good to be back home, was at esc last week)
<cwillu_at_work> http://www.sakoman.net/cgi-bin/gitweb.cgi ?
<cwillu_at_work> git://gitorious.org/gumstix-oe/mainline.git
<rcn-ee> ah found it.. he redirects everything to "http://www.sakoman.net/cgi-bin/gitweb.cgi" but it's hidden here: http://www.sakoman.com/cgi-bin/gitweb.cgi?p=linux-omap-2.6.git;a=summary
<cwillu_at_work> you're aware of http://gitorious.org/linux-omap/mainline right? :p
<rcn-ee> yeap.. i just can't get use to gitorious's interface.. i dont' know why...
<cwillu_at_work> what's to get used to?  you get the clone url, you clone it, you work from the comfort of your own computer (including a git-web if you must :p)
<cwillu_at_work> and then you build a kernel, and then I download it :)
<rcn-ee> yeah... too many works stations.. ;)
<rcn-ee> it's pretty quick with --references all over the place..
<rcn-ee> is it just one mmc port on the overo?
<cwillu_at_work> yes
<cwillu_at_work> microsd port
<rcn-ee> this looked a little interesting: http://www.sakoman.com/cgi-bin/gitweb.cgi?p=linux-omap-2.6.git;a=commit;h=a64b015ff747b71c3efb1aa47d1cf5fab31f78e0
 * cwillu_at_work clicks
<cwillu_at_work> are you suspicious that it broke something, or suspicious that it fixes something?
<rcn-ee> laughs, we can get rid of the message with: http://www.sakoman.com/cgi-bin/gitweb.cgi?p=linux-omap-2.6.git;a=commit;h=3d92aab137a4b4b0b71f3222d778d77de58dd1f6
<rcn-ee> I'm not sure.. he has about 2-3 just tweaks like the first one and then a big sdio/mmc changeset...
<rcn-ee> i think we will have to wait till he gets back to see if he's seen any overo mmc corruption issues yet..
<cwillu_at_work> pizza arrived \o/
<cwillu_at_work> do you generally pull from him?
<cwillu_at_work> i.e., are these patches already in your kernel?
<rcn-ee> only for the overo stuff, and then it's mostly cherry picks...
<rcn-ee> i've actually never seen the overo board.. ;) i just know a lot of people have been using them for the last year based on my tree...
 * cwillu_at_work posts an image
<cwillu_at_work> http://imgur.com/12RtF
<cwillu_at_work> that
<cwillu_at_work> that's a tobi with an overo earth
<cwillu_at_work> the earth is the smaller board in the middle
<rcn-ee> it's just a little thing... neat..
<cwillu_at_work> the tobi is a bigger board :)
<cwillu_at_work> hang on, I've got an summit around here
<cwillu_at_work> the thing I don't like is the cabling
<cwillu_at_work> you _need_ to have oddball usb cables to make it work
#ubuntu-arm 2010-05-06
<cwillu_at_work> although I suppose that's more my choice of daughterboard than anything
<rcn-ee> yeah, those crappy usb mini a's to other...
<cwillu_at_work> http://imgur.com/eaWYc&4cRh9&VetF1
<cwillu_at_work> (3 images there)
<rcn-ee> small but useful, easy to fit a project/product around it..
<cwillu_at_work> yep
<cwillu_at_work> about half the size of the beagle, and the same vertical clearance as the beagle's hdmi port
<cwillu_at_work> they publish/open-sourced the schematics and such for the daughterboards, although not for the actual mainboards
<cwillu_at_work> they bring out all of the pins though, or at least the vast majority of them
<cwillu_at_work> some day when I'm right, I kinda wanna make an overo super computer :)
<cwillu_at_work> daughterboard with slots for like 16 mainboards :)
<rcn-ee> that would look sweet, lots of cpu power in a small area..  i know a another guy was buiding a full rack of beagles last year, but the pic's never surfaced..
<Martyn> rcn-ee : I've got something better :)
<Martyn> rcn-ee : and I'm bringing it to UDS :)
<rcn-ee> really small tegra 2? ;)  nivida finally okay'd me, but they are still backordered...
<Martyn> rcn-ee : Really awesome arm cluster :)
<Martyn> the first smooth-stone prototype
<rcn-ee> ah very cool... are they shooting for min-atx form factor. ;)
<Martyn> No
<Martyn> but I can't really talk about form factors
<Martyn> In fact, even the prototype I'm bringing has to be kept in the box, and not opened
<rcn-ee> that's defintelly an early proto...
<Martyn> Yep.
<cwillu_at_work> Martyn, ignore the man in the sunglasses and dark hat
<DanaG> hmm, how do I get the u-boot to user the initramfs flashed by flash-kernel?
<zumbi> lool: that's great -- i wish i could have more time to do this kind of work :)
<NCommander> lool: if your around, can you take a look at approving this: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/mobile-maverick-arm-improved-subarch-detection/
<ogra> rcn-ee, so looks like we have a workaround for the rootstock hang !
<NCommander> ogra: \o/
<zumbi> ogra: what do you think of using multistrap instead debootstrap?
<ogra> what does it gain us over just using the mirror argument to rootstock ?
<ogra> note that there is no problem to point it to a debian mirror ... it will likely just break on the hardcoded ubuntu stuff after debootstrap atm
<ogra> which someone will have to fix for debian if a debian compatibility is wanted
<zumbi> ogra: oem or thrid parties repositories to be supported
<zumbi> s,thrid,third
<zumbi> ogra: i'll have a look for debian compat but in terms of multistrap
<zumbi> if you find it appropiate
<ogra> does it behave like debootstrap otherwise ?
<ogra> i have no objections if it doesnt break the current behavior
<zumbi> multistrap behaves like debootstrap, but you can also add $your_business_mirror for customized packages
<ogra> (i.e. it has to work with qemu-arm-static ... and should support all the ubuntu debootstrap scripts we use by default)
<zumbi> ogra: sure, i'll try not to break current
<zumbi> qemu should not be a problem, I'll have a look to debootstrap ubuntu stuff, but do you have a patched debootstrap?
<ogra> in ubuntu ? just a bit i think
<zumbi> it might be good then to add a switch so one can pick up which on to use (atm) debootstrap or multistrap
<ogra> hmm 1.0.20ubuntu1 ... the version indicates that everything should be in debian
 * ogra reads the description
<ogra> "A debootstrap replacement with multiple repository support"
<ogra> the word replacement scares me a bit
<zumbi> well, it is just a matter of having a switch for each one of them (at the moment)
<ogra> switching back and forth should be no prob
<zumbi> ogra: you might not see it right now, but I only see benefits from using multistrap
<ogra> it only scares me that i know debootstrap is maintained by the same person in ubuntu and debian so i can 100% rely on it to work for both
<ogra> without having to fix patch or touch it at all
<persia> Also, all the rest of our tools use debootstrap, so it would make something the odd one out.
<zumbi> yes, that's a plus, we maintain multistrap and we are not hostile
<ogra> but as i said, being able to switch between debootstrap and multistrap shouldnt be any prob at all
<zumbi> we as emdebian
<persia> zumbi: If you'd be happy to *also* maintain it in Ubuntu, that makes the decision less awkward :)
<persia> ogra: Do you support --debootstrap-mirror already?
<ogra> persia, i support only the mirror atm
<zumbi> persia: sure, do i have to fins a sponsor for ubuntu or do an nm?
<ogra> no reason --debootstrap-mirror couldnt be added with a few lines though
<zumbi> (apologies for my spelling)
<persia> There are no maintainers in Ubuntu, so everything is kinda NM (but we pretend we're in Uploaders without changing it).
<ogra> zumbi, we sync from debian :)
<persia> If you can get a single source tree that works well for both environments, then we can just sync, which is easiest.
<ogra> if there is ubuntu support in the debian package we'll automatically get it
<zumbi> ok, that should not be a problem or if it is we should work on it to fix it.
<ogra> if you look at debootstrap, it just has two ubuntu scripts (and a bunch of links) added over debian
<ogra> hmm, no i lied, its a few more
<ogra> 9 actually
<ogra> but using the same since the gutsy release
<zumbi> anyway, i'll have a look sometime, do not expect any soon :)
<ogra> ok
<zumbi> btw, wookey will be arround at uds
<ogra> oh, nice
<zumbi> he is our project leader
<ogra> i met him at a CELF in amsterdam
<ogra> we were discussing solar thermal systems ;)
<ogra> since we both own one
<zumbi> yes, hehe, he likes that stuff
<zumbi> well, thanks for the attention
<ogra> zumbi, btw :) http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/watchthesun/
<zumbi> is that a demo or your system? cool -- i used to work for a company which did things like that with sensors and stuff :)
<zumbi> uhm.. and it is real time :)
<ogra> yep :)
<ogra> well, delayed, it rsyncs the data to the public server every hour
<ogra> the relatime ubuntu machine sits in my basement
<zumbi> wookey had a similar thing, http://www.wookware.org/talks/hotwaterballoon-Fosdem2009.pdf
<zumbi> he tracks temps with rrdtool graphs
<ogra> yeah, i havent found the time yet for the matching rrd setup
<ogra> ist on ym TODO list but my job doesnt leave me much time for it
<ogra> the site i showed you was actually supposed to only be the start, clicking on a sensor on the page should pop up the mrtg/rrd graph
<zumbi> nice
<zumbi> there is a project (flukso.net) which might be of help
<ogra> oh, nice !
<zumbi> they have a monitoring rrdtool based system with git repo, http://github.com/icarus75/flukso
<ogra> cool
<zumbi> but I have not check out the code to see if it is generic or if it is to much hardware dependent
 * ogra would love to bring ubuntu into home aoutomation some day
<zumbi> there was a talk/bof on that topic on later debconf, interesting stuff.. yes
<lool> asac: Any input on the improved-subarch detection spec?
<lool> asac: I'm going to prepapprove it, we can decide to schedule or not
<rcn-ee> hey ogra, (qemu apt bug) those 3 times that it did work, did you just stick the "echo 3 /proc/cpu/alignment" in the install script? my two machines still locked up...
<persia> rcn-ee: You might want to check the #ubuntu-devel logs: soren reported that the symptoms were very common to some seen for x86 in hardy.
<rcn-ee> thanks persia, it's almost to the point i should just auto login there too. ;)
<persia> It's not a bad idea in general.  Most of the core discussions for all architectures happen there, and it's a point of coordination between all the different development teams.
<ogra_cmpc> rcn-ee, its "echo 3 >/proc/cpu/alignment"
<ogra_cmpc> rcn-ee, needs to go somewhere after the mount stuff in the installer script
<rgreening> persia: ping
 * persia mumbles about contentless pings
<rgreening> ha
<rgreening> persia: just wondering about the possibilities of Ubuntu on ARM for Archos 5it? ARM Core A8
<rgreening> persia: specs are 32GB of storage, an 800MHz ARM Cortex-A8 CPU, 256MB of RAM, 802/11b/g/n WiFi, a USB port, and runs Android 1.6
 * persia is trying to figure out *which* Cortex-A8
<rgreening> dunno if suitable to hackin ubuntu on to it.. but Id be willing to help out if its usable as a device we may want to target
<rgreening> hmm....
<rgreening> dont have the unit in fromt of me to see if I can figure it out persia
<persia> Yeah, should work fine.
<persia> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-netbook/ports/daily-live/current/lucid-netbook-armel+omap.img would be the image you want.
<persia> Might need some hints to the kernel: it *should* boot on any OMAP3, but it's never quite that simple :)
<persia> I think there's some special codecs and video drivers, but I don't know the package names offhand.
<persia> And, as much as you like Kubuntu, running it with only 256MB of RAM will be extra fun :)
<rgreening> persia: ya well aware of that. im thinking ubuntu for this
<persia> Just remove the "k" from the URL :)
<rgreening> ya
<rgreening> persia: so, this thing has an internal flash, and I assume I just write the img to it using the imagewriter ya?
<rgreening> persia: also, do we have an easy way to backup whats there? so it can be restored? or thoughts on this?
<persia> No, it's not going to be quite that simple :)
<rgreening> figured as much
<persia> First step would be to track down some device-specific forum, and make sure you know how to backup & reflash the flash.
<persia> Next would be to try to find a way to boot *selectable* kernels (because you want to make sure you don't flash something that bricks the device)
<rgreening> http://archosfans.com has some useful links. I believe Archos released a developer linux image for the 5it
<persia> Then try booting the kernel.  When that doesn't work, find/make a kernel that boots, and try to get that into the Ubuntu kernel tree.
<persia> Note that folks will be annoyed if you make their devices stop booting along the way :)
<rgreening> heh
<persia> (most folks running the omap kernels seem to have BeagleBoards)
<rgreening> This may be something for me to poke around with at UDS in the evenings
<persia> *once* you have a working kernel, then you probably want to do an HD-install, following one of tbm's guides on how to install to a NAS.
<rgreening> persia: this unit has a SD card slot and I have a 8 GB card in it
<rgreening> could use that?
<persia> If you can find a way to convince the bootloader to boot off SD, sure :)
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> loads of fun
<persia> It's probably running some version of uboot.
<persia> But determining which, and how to adjust the config, and how to avoid bricking it in the process is where you get to have fun :)
 * rgreening remembers the easy days of dd
<persia> dd works, but you have to be *running an OS* to run dd :)
<persia> This kind of fiddling isn't arch-specific: there's plenty of powerpc designs that have the same issues.
<persia> It's about not having a standard for all devices to use the *same* hardware-bringup interface, so one can link into OS-specific second-stage bootloaders (e.g. grub)
<rgreening> here's a link to someone else hacking on this apparantly: http://fladnag.net/blog/category/archubuntu/
<rgreening> tru dat
<persia> Cool, so the find-way-to-swap-kernel-without-bricking-it and find-kernel-config-that-works steps should be easy.
<rgreening> I think he is using the develop edition firmware from archos
<rgreening> I may have to pop him a msg
<rgreening> ty persia
<persia> Let me know how it goes, and if you get it working, please document *how* on the wiki.
<persia> I'd like a little more RAM, but if it works, and can have USB Host somehow, I'd personally prefer it to a BeagleBoard.
 * persia likes shiny plastic cases
<persia> Note that it will suffer from all the standard issues that Ubuntu has at 800x480 :)
<persia> You probably want to install lubuntu-desktop or similar on it.
<rgreening> heh.
<rgreening> just watching this. part way thru a ubuntu desktop http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GIyeonA5jE
<rgreening> he has to reboot/hard shut as not touch and no keyboard. hah
<persia> Looks like Archos as a "mini-dock" that you want to get to have a keyboard.
<rgreening> or a bluetooth kdeboard. I have a bluetooth mouse and it works well with it
<rgreening> yes. I have used a mouse with this
<rgreening> :P
<Guest20529> in chicago ...
 * cwillu_at_work stalks rcn-ee 
<persia> Might be getting late in the day for that :)  rcn-ee's are best caught a few hours earlier.
<cwillu_at_work> ya, I only got my images in a row a few minutes ago
<cwillu_at_work> I've found a hardware dependent btrfs failure :)
<cwillu_at_work> or a btrfs dependent hardware failure :/
<cwillu_at_work> same card and image works in both beagles and overos if the rootfs is ext3
<rcn-ee> nah i'm back.. ;)  wow... so it's only btrfs on overo..
<cwillu_at_work> yep
<cwillu_at_work> and at least that one specific file
<rcn-ee> that's just crazy...  so what do we do next.. get the btrfs's guys involved/
<cwillu_at_work> I poked them as well, yes
<cwillu_at_work> I'm guessing it's something with the "retrying using single block read" honestly, i.e., either btrfs isn't flushing properly, or something
<cwillu_at_work> ooo, reply in #btrfs
<rcn-ee> cwillu_at_work,  btw.. just in case... you haven't tried the 2.6.33.3-l1 right? (i think i found another gcc/kernel bug...
<cwillu_at_work> nope
<cwillu_at_work> you saw the pastes right?
<rcn-ee> good, lucid's version stops at uncompressing.. (actually just loading as i see it..) grabbing a beer and taking shoes off. ;)
<cwillu_at_work> shhhh, he's thinking :p
<rcn-ee> patiently waits.. (they don't log their channel do they)
<cwillu_at_work> uncertain
<cwillu_at_work> usually I'm trying to get cmason's attention
<rcn-ee> i couldn't find anything quick oh, well it'll be interesting to see what he thinks..
<cwillu_at_work> I wouldn't hold your breath yet :)
#ubuntu-arm 2010-05-07
<rcn-ee> i was just thinking of another possibilty, little out their..... omap core bug between revisions?
<rcn-ee> overo: OMAP3525 ES2.1 beagle: OMAP3430/3530 ES3.0
<rcn-ee> actuallly let me try btrfs on my old Bx board...
<rcn-ee> it's ES2...
 * rcn-ee quickly rebuilds a new rootfs, as it has the older 2.6.32.11 kernel...
<rcn-ee> cwillu_at_work, this issue didnt' happen with 2.6.32.11 right?  I'm still rebuilding the new image, but this with 2.6.32.11 on my old beagle OMAP3430/3530 ES2.1 http://pastebin.com/5DhUsa27
<rcn-ee> nm it would help to have btrfs tools isntalled...
<cwillu_at_work> heh
<cwillu_at_work> not fatal though
<cwillu_at_work> I'd dying long before I get to btrfs-fsck
<rcn-ee> ah okay...
<cwillu_at_work> I'm going to retry with 2.6.32.1-x1.0 (i.e., the random uImage I have lying around :p)
<rcn-ee> rootstock is almost done for me, just tarring...
<cwillu_at_work> booting now
<cwillu_at_work> init: procps main process (666) terminated with status 255
<cwillu_at_work> [   40.506011] device fsid c24abdbd5df3226a-2ff6a72b00d09595 devid 1 transid 6466 /dev/root
<cwillu_at_work> [   40.516143] btrfs: use spread ssd allocation scheme
<cwillu_at_work> [   40.552825] VFS: Mounted root (btrfs filesystem) readonly on device 0:13.
<cwillu_at_work> [   40.559814] Freeing init memory: 184K
<cwillu_at_work> init: procps main process (666) terminated with status 255
<cwillu_at_work> and then it dies waiting for rootfs
<cwillu_at_work> init prompt comes up to bring up a maintenance shell, but the shell doesn't start
<cwillu_at_work> and... there's the csum error
<rcn-ee> part of the shell scripts are in the uinird now...
<rcn-ee> but it should still run from the disk, like previously..
<cwillu_at_work> be aware, I'm not using an initrd :p
<rcn-ee> shouldn't matter.. just less random notuseful errors on bootup
<rcn-ee> init: procps main process (666) terminated with status 255
<cwillu_at_work> sounds familiar
<rcn-ee> oh i was quoting you...  it's untaring to my mmc that refused to umount...
<cwillu_at_work> ah, k
<cwillu_at_work> heh
<cwillu_at_work> refusing to umount generally means it's still writing everything out :p
<cwillu_at_work> umount is the thing that takes 10-15 minutes on my mkcard script :)
<rcn-ee> exactly what i was seeing...
<persia> The easy way to avoid that is to have much less RAM :)
<cwillu_at_work> heh
<cwillu_at_work> csum error in /sbin/mountall this time
<cwillu_at_work> race condition!
<cwillu_at_work> or, what happens on 2.6.32 instead of 2.6.33
<cwillu_at_work> persia, not really avoiding anything, it's the same wait time :p
<cwillu_at_work> but don't you worry, my zippy2 will be here monday, and then I can make my root images from the ram constrained heaven of a beagle!
<rcn-ee> man it really want's the btrfs tools... but otherwise no csum error.. http://pastebin.com/Fya99DmH
<rcn-ee> btw, check your zippy2, some have the zippy1 id, forum post in the beagleboard forum about it...
<cwillu_at_work> k
<cwillu_at_work> btrfs.fsck both doesn't do anything, and doesn't take the same options as normal fsck
<cwillu_at_work> can you hack up /etc/init/mount to not do the fsck?
<rcn-ee> your mouting ro from the bootargs?
<rcn-ee> rw shoudl by pass the fsck pass..
<rcn-ee> or modify /etc/fstab... ;)
<cwillu_at_work> was referring to your paste
<rcn-ee> umounts...
<cwillu_at_work> I mount rw generally, doesn't make any difference when I tried it the other day though
<cwillu_at_work> (no difference to getting the overo to boot, that is)
 * cwillu_at_work considers ordering a pizza
<rcn-ee> and i get login... http://pastebin.com/KLUUqKVB  so probally not a ES2.1 to ES3 bug...
<cwillu_at_work> yep
<rcn-ee> would btrfs file check show us anything?
<cwillu_at_work> just reading a file is sufficient
<cwillu_at_work> it would show a csum error if the file contents changed, and a tree csum error if the metadata was changed (and there's automatically duplication of metadata pages)
<cwillu_at_work> part of the joke is that it doesn't leave much for fsck to do :)
<rcn-ee> yeah, cause it takes care of alot of it...
 * cwillu_at_work runs badblocks against the mmc reader, and orders a pizza
<NCommander> lool: you around?
<playya> moin
<playya> anyone has some documentation about ARM OABI?
<hrw> oabi?
<hrw> playya: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~theom/riscos/docs/CodeStds/APCS.txt
<playya> ok. reading. thx
<playya> there're a lot of ARM docs about EABI, but no OABI :/
<hrw> oabi has to die
<ogra> i thought it is dead
<ogra> (at least it smells like)
<vaibahv> ..
<NC|Out> lool: you around? not sure if you saw my earlier ping w.r.t. to ARM subarch detection
<lool> NCommander: 02:56 < NCommander> lool: you around?
<lool> NCommander: 3 am is not going to work
<lool> NCommander: FYI:
<lool> 13:11 < lool> asac: Any input on the improved-subarch detection spec?
<lool> 13:12 < lool> asac: I'm going to prepapprove it, we can decide to schedule or  not
<ogra> 3am is a safe time to be sure you are not in meetings !
<ogra> :)
<prpplague> ogra: ping
#ubuntu-arm 2010-05-08
<Martyn> morning
<Martyn> ah, everyone is in meetings
<NCommander> Martyn: well I'm still around
<abogani> http://www.hawkboard.org/ Cool!
<john> hi guys
<john> anyone provide advise on ubuntu for sheevaplug?
<rcn-ee> it'll run jaunty... which is was it's usually shipped with in flash..
<john> ok many thanks
<cwillu> rcn-ee, do you know anyone who'd be interested in sd cards with known-to-be-good wear levelling, and tolerant to power failures without dataloss?
<rcn-ee> sorry cwillu, off hand i don't...  Although there might be some beagle users who are interested.. are they the mini-sd's?
<cwillu> by which you mean microsd?
<cwillu> no, normal sd afaik
<rcn-ee> ahh okay...  well xm is now miro-sd, that's why...
<cwillu> really?
<cwillu> that's too bad
<cwillu> they might have a microsd varient, but...
#ubuntu-arm 2010-05-09
<DanaG> now, did my link make it through the net split?
<cwillu_at_work> ooooo, my zippy2arrived!
<cwillu_at_work> with standoffs and everything!
<DanaG> now, beagle xm + zippy2 would be fun.
<DanaG> I'm curious what sort of bandwidth the zippy2 ethernet has.
<rcn-ee> DanaG, except the xm has an ethernet port... ;)  my zippy2 gets around 900kb/1Mb download with wget...
<DanaG> I mean, it would be fun for use as a router, or such.
<DanaG> Though, I guess SPI could be the limiting factor.
<DanaG> Oh, and 16-gig micro sdhc card on newegg for 40 bucks a while ago... wow.
<rcn-ee> yeah spi's one of the limits.. in my tests 36Mhz was the limit of the SPI bus, but anything past 20Mhz didn't really add any improvement...
<cwillu_at_work> rcn-ee, I have the distinct impression that you don't have any zippy2 patches in your kernel :)
<rcn-ee> hey cwillu_at_work pre 2.6.33.3-l1 it has a zippy2 name.. ;) with the latest u-boot you pass buddy=$buddy to the bootargs and it detects. it..  use the fresh 2.6.33.3-l2..
<rcn-ee> verify with "dmesg | grep expansion"
<mozzwald> will the ubuntu jaunty arm port run on the intel xscale pxa27x processor with kernel 2.6.29?
<armin76> mozzwald: if its armv5te yes
<mozzwald> armin76: thanks
<DanaG> hmm, how well-supported is btrfs in Ubuntu? I rememeber somebody in here (I think) saying he used it.
<abogani> DanaG: Not at all
<rcn-ee> DanaG, works pretty good on the beagle for cwillu_at_work ...
<DanaG> I have an old system that keeps giving me random segfaults all over the place... so I was pondering putting it on btrfs.
<DanaG> It also randomly ends up with /var/lib/dpkg/info slightly corrupted:
<DanaG> Depends: some_package (.> 1.2.whatever)
<DanaG> syntax error at "."
<rcn-ee> that actually might be a hardware problem too...
<DanaG> yeah.
<DanaG> oh yeah, and it's funny that flash_kernel flashes the kernel and initramfs to nand.... but u-boot doesn't actually use it from there.
<rcn-ee> yeah there's another script that changes the Nand Enviromnt to point to the kernel/initramfs in flash...
<DanaG> And on the nand-less XM, both will be a no-go. =þ
<rcn-ee> yeap... non issue, my elinux guide recommends the boot.scr on sd card method...
<DanaG> I'm just wondering what Ubuntu itself will do, officially, for the XM.  Right now, it's not out-of-the-box usable from just what's in the repos, at least last time I checked.
<rcn-ee> i don't know...  Even the current NetInstall is going to bomb, since it grep's for "OMAP3 Beagl..." which the XM is going to share the same /proc/cpuinfo id...
#ubuntu-arm 2011-05-02
<lilstevie> WOW
<lilstevie> amstan and computerwiz_222 are way wrong
<lilstevie> samsung galaxy tab is nothing like the viewsonic gtab
<Neko> lilstevie, they're tegra and they're tablets how different can they be, really? :D
<Neko> someone's going to have to kick a kernel around, but the board differences are going to be teensy tiny compared to finding a tegra kernel of decent pedigree
<lilstevie> Neko: because the galaxy tab is not tegra
<lilstevie> the galaxy tab is samsungs hummingbird core with SGX
<lilstevie> for graphics
<Neko> http://blogs.nvidia.com/2011/02/tegra2-powers-new-samsung-galaxy-tab/
<Neko> not the new one :D
<lilstevie> heh well that is the 10.1v
<lilstevie> which is a very small release cause the rest are exynos powered
<lilstevie> which is samsungs own a9 core, with the mali400 GPU
<lilstevie> or so it appears
<lilstevie> it may have the sgx545
<Neko> yeah samsung are chopping and changing.. it's gonna make not running android a pain in the ass if you want to support them all
<lilstevie> heh
<Neko> that said on a tablet I'd hardly want to run Ubuntu
<lilstevie> well so far the galaxy s2 is exynos for consumer devices
<lilstevie> only dev devices got tegra
<lilstevie> heh
<lilstevie> I run ubuntu on my galaxy tab
<Neko> maybe for Oneric the multitouch thing will actually work?
<Neko> so far as I kicked it around, it's basically "there but nobody uses it, so good luck!"
<lilstevie> unity has multitouch in its core
<Neko> in theory!
<lilstevie> it kinda works :p
<Neko> I can't think of any supported ARM devices that actually have a multitouch display
<lilstevie> I really need 3D
<Neko> I mean maybe it works on some super hyper extended omap4 dev board
<lilstevie> it works on my tab :p
<Neko> but that doesn't mean multitouch is production ready
<lilstevie> its not
<lilstevie> I said it works
<lilstevie> not that it is usable
<Neko> I guess we have to get our asses in gear and get a tablet out the door that's developer friendly
<Neko> hmm anyone know if the mimomonitors 720s is multitouch?
<Neko> that would make it easy for me to kick it around some more :D
<lilstevie> heh no idea
<kcin1> hi,i want to install skype on arm/ubuntu,and am missing libplayback which has been mentioned on this channel,anyone have it?
<ogra_> i guess you have to pull the source package from maemo and compile it
<kcin1> there is not even a source package
<kcin1> or where should i look?
<doko> janimo, ogra: do you know about an xorg-video-abi-9 package?
<doko> for armel, the genesi netbook
<doko> required by hrw's xserver-xorg-video-imx package
<janimo> doko, never heard of it
<doko> janimo: could you do an apt rebuild with the gcc-4.6 from unstable?
<janimo> doko, from Debian sid you mean?
<janimo> ok
<doko> yes
<doko> apt's oneiric sources built in unstable, to check if it's a Linaro issue
<janimo> doko, ok, will try to get gcc from unstable - all gcc related packages? Or shall I build in  a chroot?
<doko> chroot
<janimo> ok
<ogra_> doko, ask Neko about efika stuff, he probably has packages
<Neko> doko, it's a virtual package which includes all the right server side includes...
<Neko> it's so you can boot grab the right includes for whatever distro version in your pbuilder chroot or so otherwise you could only build the package for the distro release you're running
<Neko> apt-get  build-dep will get it for you
<doko> janimo: please build with -march=armv7-a -mfloat-abi=softfp -mfp=vfpv3-fp16
<doko> Neko: which repository?
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: Question on u-boot.  Does it support other omap3 based processors or only beagleboard ones.
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: u-boot is still built for a specific machine
<rsalveti> so u-boot-linaro-omap3-beagle provides only beagle support
<GrueMaster> Reason I ask is I have a nook color (bought Saturday).
<rsalveti> oh, cool
<GrueMaster> I thought it had some omap3 detection for different systems.
<rsalveti> so you're the one now asking if you can boot ubuntu at your nook color :-)
<rsalveti> problem is the cpu id
<GrueMaster> No, working on.
<GrueMaster> Ah.
<lilstevie> with some mods to the android kernel you could boot it though
<GrueMaster> Yea, figured that.
<lilstevie> thats what I did for the galaxy tab
<GrueMaster> My first step was going to be to take their x-loader on our image.  Guess I will need uboot & kernel as well.
<GrueMaster> Galaxy tab has a different soc, doesn't it?
<lilstevie> yeah it does
<lilstevie> but the concept is the same
<lilstevie> I replaced the android kernel with a patched up one
<lilstevie> the nook could have the same thing
<lilstevie> I mean it is hackier than using x-loader or u-boot
<lilstevie> but as long as you don't have like kernel signing or something like that, your default bootloader will do it
<GrueMaster> The specs on the Nook Color are Ti OMAP 3621 @ 800 MHz.
<lilstevie> GrueMaster: ours is Samsungs hummingbird SoC @ 1GHz
<ogra_> GrueMaster, so you finally got one ?
<GrueMaster> Yep.
<ogra_> congrats :)
<ogra_> i thought you wanted to wait for some dual core
<GrueMaster> If I continue to wait, quad core procs will be out everywhere outside the US.
<GrueMaster> Problem here is the only devices that are interesting are rediculously expensive.  $500+ for anything with the Tegra2.
<spikebike> umm
<GrueMaster> Besides, the $250 I spent on this was what I would have spent on remodeling materials if my knee wasn't in pain.
<spikebike> transformer = $400
<GrueMaster> spikebike: I have a limited budget unless I get creative.
<spikebike> elocity = $320 ish
<GrueMaster> And are they available in the US?
<spikebike> gtablet = $300 ish
<spikebike> ya
<spikebike> there's this cool website for such things it's named after some big river
<GrueMaster> Prices there are dropping fast.  But this was available now.
<ogra_> seems the iconia comes out here on friday
<spikebike> ya, I'm talking ship today
<ogra_> for 500€
<GrueMaster> Besides, the other deciding factor was http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20110427052238659
<spikebike> I'm holding out for a nice 7-9" android table, decent quality screen, and honeycomb
<spikebike> probably at least 50% used for e-reading
 * ogra_ still cant make friends with backlit bookreading
<spikebike> btw, quads seem a ways off
<spikebike> I suspect the dual cores will get significantly faster first
<spikebike> heh, I use backlit screens for 60 hours a week or so
<spikebike> I'm fine with it
<spikebike> I want high update rate, high contrast, low latency
<ogra_> thats like looking into a torch 8h/day
<spikebike> then I can choose when/if I want to reduce contrast
<spikebike> ogra_: ya, one that you can control the brightness of
<spikebike> so you get a nice gui, can handle watching videos, casual gaming, light email/web, etc.
<GrueMaster> Hmm.  Looking at the Nookbuntu post on forum.xda-developers.com (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1055954).  Takes a lot of work to get running.
<spikebike> ya
<spikebike> I'm gonna wait for something that's reasonable stock (I.e. works decent and has access to the market)
<GrueMaster> Ugh.  Uses angstrom stuff & requies a usb link to the pc to get X.  Yuck.
#ubuntu-arm 2011-05-03
<ogra_> GrueMaster, bring it to UDS ...
<GrueMaster> 9H flight time, of course it will be coming to UDS.  :P
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> do you have kernel source already ?
<lilstevie> eh fail
<GrueMaster> Beats trying to read ebooks on my droid.
<lilstevie> native or GTFO IMO
<GrueMaster> ogra_: I only just started looking into this.
<ogra_> well, its linux, they have to provide the source ... :)
<ogra_> GrueMaster, oh, shudder (just read the post)
<ogra_> that will run like molasses, not worth putting time into it
<ogra_> chroots on android are just messy
<lilstevie> ogra_: thats what my native or gtfo comment was about
<ogra_> yeah
<lilstevie> I saw the whole chroot shit with the galaxy tab and went to the kernel
<ogra_> same here with the ac100
<lilstevie> it is the worst hack I have seen for android devices
<ogra_> though i actually took the time to try it
<lilstevie> even HaRET is nicer
<lilstevie> I didn't :p
<lilstevie> I read the post about chroot and started away on native
<ogra_> well, dual core 1GHz yadda yaddy
<ogra_> s/y/a
<lilstevie> single core 1GHz yadda yadda :p
<GrueMaster> My thoughts are if I can get the kernel tree & u-boot, I should be able to splice it in to our preinst image.
<ogra_> so i thought i should at least give it a try
<ogra_> GrueMaster, without probs i think
<lilstevie> GrueMaster: I have thought about uboot
<lilstevie> but you should see our bootloaders shell
<ogra_> thats what i do for ac100 too, just a matter of getting the right kernel config together
<lilstevie> ^^ same for the tab
<lilstevie> I want the SGS2 now though
<lilstevie> that thing will run ubuntu nicely
<ogra_> for oneiric i want flash-kernel and initramfs-tools integration ... and a kernel in universe
<GrueMaster> Aha.  Found the source.
<ogra_> congrats :)
<lilstevie> I would need bml-writer :p
<DerMicha> hay
<DerMicha> i was start downloading ubuntu-9.10-desktop-armel+imx51.img before i read about this IRC chanel my question is: is that the right image for an FriendlyARM mini 2440 board? (it has an 400 MHz Samsung S3C2440A ARM920 CPU)
<rcn-ee> DerMicha, you should cancel that download, karmic was armv6+... you got an armv5...
<rcn-ee> opps sorry arm920 was armv4t... angstrom and Debian armel are your best options..
<rsalveti> yeah... not compatible with ubuntu at all
<doko> janimo: for now, I think it's better to disable the linaro branch on arm; so that we get a working archive before uds
<janimo> doko, I agree
<doko> could you try to determine the wrong object files(s)?
<DerMicha> hay
<DerMicha> I have an FrindlyARM with a 400 MHz Samsung S3C2440A ARM920 CPU, is it possible to put Ubuntu on it?
<XorA|gone> no
<XorA|gone> you can use debian though
<DerMicha> hm, or is it possible to say "ipkg" it have to use the debian armel repository? (or a other repo which has perl 5.10.0+ in it?)
<XorA|gone> Yocto has update perl
<DerMicha> cause i have an system build by buildroot on it momentary but installing packages with ipkg ends in a dependency hell
<XorA|gone> Id personally upgrade to a OE-core/Yocto built image
<XorA|gone> or just go the way of debian
<DerMicha> ok, thaknk you :) i think i will try yocto and have debian in my mind for backup if i cant deal with yocto :)
 * ppisati is happy!!! :)
<ppisati> got kexec working (finally)
<ppisati> on omap4
 * ogra_ has seen kexec workking often on arm already 
<ogra_> the question is how many tree merges it survives ;)
<ppisati> :D
<ppisati> nope on omap4
<ppisati> natty/omap is ok
<ppisati> mevrick/omap& is borked
<ppisati> s/&/*/
<ppisati> anyway, i finally found it :)
<ppisati> it was getting personal;
<GrueMaster> Heh.
<ppisati> it _seems_ to be a problem with L2 cache flushing
<ppisati> anyway
<ppisati> i continue
<ppisati> BTW
<ppisati> GrueMaster: can i close the audio bug on omap4?
<ppisati> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ti-omap4/+bug/644828
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 644828 in linux-ti-omap4 "BUG: scheduling while atomic: alsa-source/2058/0x00000002" [Medium,New]
<ppisati> i tested it this morning, it doesn't show up anymore
<ppisati> in natty && maverick
 * ppisati goes back to openocd/gdb/printk/lalalala...
<GrueMaster> Did you try it with stock maverick kernel or updated kernel?
<GrueMaster> It would be nice to close and point out which kernel has the fix.
<ppisati> GrueMaster: i tested the kernel that exposed the problem maverick 2.6.35-903.12
<ppisati> the latest maverick 2.6.35-903.22 and latest natty 2.6.38-1209.13
<GrueMaster> Well, natty doesn't surprise me as most of the omap4  support was rewritten.
<GrueMaster> But if you can't reproduce it with the given steps, that is odd.
<ppisati> i mean, it seems to be fixed
<ppisati> with 2.6.35-903.12 it was a matter of booting the board
<ppisati> playing a bit with amixer
<ppisati> anc kaboom
<ppisati> got the oops
<ppisati> with the other kernels, i spent some time tinkering with amixer
<ppisati> but not oops
<GrueMaster> Ok, so it can be marked as fix-released and point to the newer kernel.
<ppisati> ooooook
<ppisati> i knew i spoke too early... kexec just oopsed... it's a curse...
<ppisati> now it worked again... uhmm...
<Guest98352> has anyone had "oem-config" problems installing ubuntu 11.04??
<GrueMaster> Guest98352: What are you seeing?
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: On our omap (beagle) kernel, which config is used?
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: config.common.ubuntu + config.common.armel + config.flavour.omap
<rsalveti> or just grab the deb and extract /boot/config-foobar
<GrueMaster> I was looking at the git tree.
<GrueMaster> Ah, found them.
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: it's just because it's not a single config file
<rsalveti> if you want to grab it to change, you need to use all these 3 files
<rsalveti> or run fakeroot debian/rules editconfigs
<GrueMaster> I figured that out.  My main curiosity was to see if there was any reference to omap3621.
<GrueMaster> Now looking upstream.
#ubuntu-arm 2011-05-04
<kingargon> does anyone here have experience with jflash?
<cojocar> what is the default user and password for maverik on beagle (-netbook-armel-omap.img)?
<ogra_> cojocar, there is none
<ogra_> you have to run through the installer first
<cojocar> how do I run the installer? it's just boots and gives me the login prompt
<ogra_> what beagle revision is that ?
<ogra_> Cx, Bx, XM ?
<cojocar> C3
<ogra_> ah, might be that you dont boot the right kernel and initrd
<ogra_> did you read the installation docs ?
<ogra_> it might be booting from NAND instead of the SD
<cojocar> oh, i've used this link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAPMaverickInstall
<cojocar> hmm, I will try to use the boot.scr file
<ogra_> "On older Beagleboards"
<ogra_> see that section
<ogra_> though i wouldnt recommend running the netbook image on a C beagle
<ogra_> it doesnt have enough ram
<ogra_> it will run but wont be any fun to use
<cojocar> yes, thanks
<cojocar> that was missing, I was booting without initrd
<ogra_> we have a headless image for such devices in 11.04
<cojocar> what does `headless' mean?
<ogra_> ist a minimal cmdline image you can run and configure via serial ... it offers to install a desktop env during the install process
<ogra_> so you could i.e. install xubuntu-desktop or lubuntu-desktop to have something more suited for that amoount of resources
<ogra_> (needs network for the desktop part though)
<cojocar> oh, network install
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> the base system is there ... network is only used for adding desktop bits
<ogra_> if you want to go with cmdline you dont need network at all
<cojocar> thanks, I will try the headless image then
<cojocar> the steps are the same, as with Maverik?
<cojocar> found it :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAPHeadlessInstall
<cojocar> thanks again ogra_
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> if you have issues, just ask again
<robclark> rsalveti, hrw, have you been able to (or tried to) cross compile tools/perf from kernel git tree?
<rsalveti> never tried, remember we had issues with it during last cycle
<robclark> there was a bit of retardness of hard-coded libelf include path in the Makefile, but that is easy enough to fix..  but now I realize that arm gcc cross compiler (at least for Maverick) doesn't have -print-sysroot..
<rsalveti> cooloney: ^
<hrw> hi
<hrw> robclark: can try
<robclark> hi hrw
<hrw> rebuilding gcc-cross now
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: the magic to make BT work with ubuntu's kernel http://paste.ubuntu.com/603343/
<rsalveti> still not tested
<rsalveti> that annoying messages after booting the kernel is from bt/fm
<GrueMaster> Ah, ok.  Somethig for SRU fix?
<GrueMaster> /Somethig/Something
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: we still don't have the proper fix
<rsalveti> this requires the daemon to be loaded at the correct time frame
<GrueMaster> Understood.  Not saying it has to happen now.
<rsalveti> would be good to have as SRU
<rsalveti> let's see when agreen gets the real fix
<GrueMaster> I'm patient.  I can wait until tomorrow.  :P
<kingargon> why people come here just to idle? i never understood that about irc
<kingargon> there are 105 people in this channel and no one has said a damn thing in the last 12 hrs.!
<armin76> kingargon: i saw some activity before you joined
<GrueMaster> kingargon: I just posted less than 3 hours ago.
<ogra_> kingargon, well, do you have a question ? just ask :)
<GrueMaster> And some campers (like myself) use an irc proxy to capture all conversations while they are away.
<rsalveti> that changes a lot of the day
<rsalveti> and people are buys this week preparing the stuff for uds
<rsalveti> *busy
#ubuntu-arm 2011-05-05
<ppisati> GrueMaster: lp758961
<ppisati> bug 758961
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 758961 in linux-ti-omap4 "WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-ti-omap4-2.6.38/drivers/tty/tty_mutex.c:31 tty_lock 0x30/0x4c()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/758961
<GrueMaster> Yes?
<ppisati> GrueMaster: did you do anything particular to get it?
<GrueMaster> I booted.
<ppisati> ah :)
<ogra_> that might be your problem then ... :)
<GrueMaster> Most of the bugs I file like this are because apport discovered them and autolaunched.  I allow it to confinue so that if I can reproduce the bug, I can add more info.
<wschaub> I'm looking into making some arm build slaves (on some Efika MX smarttops) does the arm port use launchpad-buildd? If so I have a couple of questions.
<ogra_> wschaub, i think NCommander has some experience setting up a local lp-buildd instance
<wschaub> the main thing I'm trying to figure out is where the "buildd-slave-chroot-tool" can be found that is mentioned in the readme in the launchpad-buildd source dir.
<wschaub> I dont see anything like that in the launchpad source tree.
<wschaub> I guess I could try using pbuilder to make a chroot but I don't know if thats a great idea or not.
<GrueMaster> wschaub: I use pbuilder to do individual builds.  For a more automated system, there are other tools in the pool.
<wschaub> I was basically told to set up a build farm that can be used with launchpad. so thats why I'm going in this direction. out of curiosity what other tools are you referring to?
<GrueMaster> I'd have to look at apt-cache.  Can't remember.  Question came up a few weeks ago.
<ogra_> wschaub, btw, already tried #launchpad and #soyuz ?
<wschaub> No, but I will.
<wschaub> #soyuz seems to not even be a channel on freenode.
<ogra_> probably its ##soyuz or ##Soyuz
<ogra_> ask the #launchpad guys, i guess they will know
<wschaub> ogra_ I got an answer its located at lp:~lamont/launchpad-buildd/chroot-scripts
<wschaub> thanks.
<ppisati> anyone with a panda: dmesg| grep -A 1 L310
<ppisati> it it says:
<ppisati> CACHE_ID 0x410000c4
<ppisati> according to this:
<ppisati> http://infocenter.arm.com/help/index.jsp?topic=/com.arm.doc.ddi0246d/Beidiajg.html
<ppisati> we have a L310 (r3p0)
<ppisati> so, i think we need this:
<ppisati> http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ports.arm.kernel/106676
<ppisati> but the option is off
<ppisati> i mean, we have this patch but it's off
<GrueMaster> So, try with it on and see if it explodes.  If it looks good initially, ping me with a kernel link for more testing (after UDS).  :P
<ppisati> since we pull from linaro, what if i shot an email in their mailing list?
<ppisati> anyway, testing it right now
<ppisati> and it works for me
<GrueMaster> Cool.  rsalveti, what is your take?
<ogra_> linaro might indeed be intrested to turn it on for their kernel too
<ppisati> just a small note
<ppisati> in the datahseet it says:
<ppisati> [a] This value is pin dependent, depending on how external CACHEID pins are tied.
<ppisati> near the CACHE_ID
<GrueMaster> So there is a chance that this is irrelevant to omap4?
<ppisati> no no
<ppisati> this is omap4 relevant
<rsalveti> yeah, makes sense to have it
<ppisati> at least if you have that msg in dmesg
<ppisati> it means we have a L310 ctrl
<ppisati> the point is, which revision do we have?
<ogra_> tnen linaro will probably only want to enable it in andys kernel
<ppisati> if it's r3p0, then the errata applits
<ppisati> applies
<ppisati> and at least my panda
<ogra_> since their official kernel is omap3 and 4
<ppisati> has that revision
<ppisati> anyway, i'll shot an email to the linato ml and see the reaction
<rsalveti> ppisati: cool, thanks
<rsalveti> CONFIG_ARM_ERRATA_753970 is also not set at linaro-omap
<ppisati> let me recompile a SMP kernel, and do some more testing...
<ppisati> if you want to try a kernel with that errata on: http://people.canonical.com/~ppisati/ERRATA_753970/linux-image-2.6.38-1209-omap4_2.6.38-1209.13_armel.deb
<Torfbolt> where do i get the latest sources for the gnuarm toolchain? gnuarm.org is dead and gnuarm.com is outdated.
<rsalveti> Torfbolt: try asking at #linaro
<Torfbolt> rsalveti, ok thx
#ubuntu-arm 2011-05-06
<Neko> In file included from up-device-csr.c:36:
<Neko> /usr/include/libusb-1.0/libusb.h: In function 'libusb_fill_control_transfer':
<Neko> /usr/include/libusb-1.0/libusb.h:928: error: cast increases required alignment of target type
<Neko> anyone seen this compiling upower?
<karmaGfa> hello.
<karmaGfa> I would like to install ubuntu on a beagleboard. Do you know which version I should use, OMAP3 or OMAP4? (sorry for the stupid question)
<fairuz> beagleboard use omap3
<karmaGfa> thank you
<diwic> ogra, ogra_ ping
<hrw> http://lists.linaro.org/pipermail/linaro-dev/2011-May/004342.html
<hrw> unity on 640x480px looks interesting
<ndec> hrw: just saw your email. so hdmi is not working on panda? i am surprised
<hrw> ndec: in Linaro kernel
<hrw> ndec: ubuntu kernel has it working and do not ask me why
<ndec> hrw: well... at least i know why ubuntu has it working...
<ndec> hrw: dvi should work on ubuntu too.
<rsalveti> ndec: not all agreen changes got into the linaro tree
<hrw> with 1280x960 max?
<ndec> hrw: you might not have the 'auto detection' in dvi though, rsalveti?
<hrw> I prefer hdmi with 1680x1050 (native of panel)
<rsalveti> hrw: yes, but you need to set the resolution at cmdline
<rsalveti> ndec: we should have a new version of linaro kernel with both hdmi and dvi working
<rsalveti> with the drm omap driver
<rsalveti> and compatible with omap 3 and omap 4
<hrw> one day I will pack my personal boards and get back to cross compilations only.
<ndec> rsalveti: why not new ubuntu kernel?
<hrw> it will give me 2-3 weeks of quiet and then mad mails from rsalveti will arrive ;D
<rsalveti> ndec: once this is released and working with the linaro kernel I'll request an sru to include the same changes
<rsalveti> ndec: just that the linaro one already included the drm driver and etc
<rsalveti> I'm using it to fix the bugs I saw
<rsalveti> once fixed, will also push it to the ubuntu kernel
<hrw> rsalveti: and of course we do not have usb host working - none of my usb devices got detected
<ndec> rsalveti: really? the omap-gpu drm driver is in linaro?
<rsalveti> hrw: :-)
<rsalveti> hrw: that's weird
<rsalveti> ndec: yup
<ndec> rsalveti: link/
<ndec> link?
<hrw> rsalveti: I have pandausb1->usbhub->keyboard,mouse pandausb2->usbhub->usbhdd
<rsalveti> ndec: http://git.linaro.org/gitweb?p=kernel/linux-linaro-2.6.38.git;a=summary
<hrw> have to solder pandausb3/4 one day
<rsalveti> ndec: was included when I ported it to omap 3
<ogra_> solder ?
<ogra_> hrw, you just need a plug
<rsalveti> at that time the hdmi driver wasn't included at the tree, so that's why it's not working now with hdmi
<rsalveti> need some additional patches
<rsalveti> hrw: can you send me your dmesg?
<ndec> rsalveti: it would be nice to see the linaro kernel 'pull request' on a ML so that we can follow what gets merged. is that done already?
<hrw> ogra_: will it work reliable without soldering?
<rsalveti> I believe atm the landing teams are requesting the pull request directly to nicolas
<ogra_> hrw, a std PC USB slot thingie with cable and plug will work
<ogra_> just grab one from an old PC case
<rsalveti> ndec: not sure if they are all going into the ml
<hrw> I have such
 * ogra_ curses git loudly
<ndec> rsalveti: is there a TI landing team ML?
<rsalveti> ndec: you should tell me :-)
<rsalveti> let me check
<rsalveti> ndec: https://launchpad.net/~linaro-landing-team-ti
<rsalveti> nops
<hrw> rsalveti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/604014/
<rsalveti> hrw: hm, lots of errors
<rsalveti> but this one seems that at least recognized your usb devices
<hrw> rsalveti: it found only in-cpu-host and in-cpu-hub. no onboard hub, no onboard ethernet
<hrw> ogra_: where from flash-kernel gets omap4 boot.scr?
<rsalveti> hrw: hm, true, saw the 3 ports detected messaged and thought it could be the external hub
<ppisati> any TI guy around? do you know where i can find one?
<rsalveti> ppisati: ndec
<ppisati> thanks
<ppisati> ndec: ping
<hrw> rsalveti: we need to add fbset, usbutils to default images
<hrw> rsalveti: edid parser would be nice too
<rsalveti> hrw: yeah, agree, was also missing fbset here
<rsalveti> and theses tools can probably help you with your tests
<rsalveti> guess you can open a bug requesting it
<hrw> rsalveti: against lianro-images?
<hrw> bug 778398
<rsalveti> hrw: I believe linaro-images should be fine
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 778398 in linaro-images "Add fbset into images" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/778398
<ndec> ppisati: pong.
<hrw> bug 778399
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 778399 in linaro-images "Add usbutils into images" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/778399
<ndec> rsalveti: i should tell you what?
<rsalveti> ndec: just kidding about if I should know if TI lt has a m-l :-)
<rsalveti> hrw: cool, thanks for filling the bugs
<ppisati> ndec: never mind, i answered my question by myself... :P
<ppisati> but i still beleive there's something wrong how we manage the L2 cache...
<rsalveti> amazing, I'm getting a higher resolution with omap 3 when comparing to panda's dvi
<rsalveti> 1400x900 with my xM and 1280x900 with panda
<rsalveti> 38/39 and we still don't have proper PM support for Beagle =\
<rsalveti> with some luck it'll work with panda around 46/47
<ogra_> get an ac100 :P we just got it working with .37
<ogra_> PM i mean ...
<rsalveti> well, people also got it working with 32 and 37, but none of the patches are upstream
<ogra_> ah, yeah, these bits arent upstream either yet
<ogra_> but will be soon
<rsalveti> ogra: do you need that weird daemon or proprietary software to make it work?
<ogra_> not with .37
<ogra_> we have a sane kernel now
<rsalveti> oh, cool
<rsalveti> that's awesome
<ogra_> i can even do kernel and initrd updates on the running machine
<ogra_> flash-kernel support is around the corner ;)
<rsalveti> :-)
<rsalveti> just missing images
<ogra_> thats next :)
<ogra_> proper cpufreq really helps the battery life :)
<ogra_> only sound, suspend and resume are missing atm ... and the wlan driver could be more stable
<rsalveti> not that bad
<ogra_> nope
<rsalveti> ogra: how many hours of battery are you getting nowadays?
<ogra_> thanks to chromiumos we got a really good base branch
<ogra_> 5-6 atm
<ogra_> still not the 7-8 that android gets on the device but already pretty good
<rsalveti> sure!
<ogra_> and with 14 tabs in FF, xchat, one terminal and unity-2d running htop only shows 290M used :)
<ogra_> and zero swap
<ogra_> its really getting there
<ogra_> now nvidia just needs to give us a driver :)
<ogra_> though given the tegra is internally a geforce i wonder if nouveau wouldnt be hackable for it
<ogra_> but that requires a brighter guy than me with more graphics knowledge
<hrw> ogra_: and gpu is probably not on agp/pcie link so harder to sniff
<GrueMaster> I have to call BS on this one.  http://www.geek.com/articles/games/game-developer-david-braben-creates-a-usb-stick-pc-for-25-2011055/
<GrueMaster> Arm11 w/ 128M ram running Ubuntu at HDMI resolutions and web browsing?
<ppisati> wow
<ppisati> that David Braben!!!
<hrw> GrueMaster: unsupported 9.04 even
<GrueMaster> That's what I posted.
<GrueMaster> Although the arm version numbers escape me.  What rev is Arm11?  v5 or v6?
<ogra_> iirc v5
<ogra_> or was it v4 ?
<ogra_> arm really needs to do some marketing homework some day :P
<GrueMaster> Well, like Intel is much better.  CPU family went from 4>5>6>F>6.
<GrueMaster> F being the Pentium 4 family of products.
<GrueMaster> 6 being anything from the Pentium Pro (1996) to the iCore series of today.
<davidm> ARm11 = ARMv6
<lilstevie> arm9=v4t2 arm11=v6t
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: would you mind testing a new kernel with your monitors?
<rsalveti> http://people.canonical.com/~rsalveti/linaro/kernel/
<rsalveti> I'm working to fix the drm issues with the hdmi driver first with the linaro kernel
<rsalveti> when fixed will request the sru for our kernel
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: Ok, give me a sec.
<matt_o> has anyone got GLES2 to work on the latest natty install for beagleboard?  when I run "es2_info" it just segfaults (which is what I've been seeing happen any time I try to run a gles2 app lately).  I've got an xM rev C
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: this kernel should work with both panda and beagle
<GrueMaster> Interesting.  ok.
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: if possible, boot it with omapdss.debug=y drm.debug=7 and send paste me your dmesg
<GrueMaster> Damn.  FS remounted RO.
<GrueMaster> Grrr.
<GrueMaster> (not a kernel issue)
<rsalveti> matt_o: yup, I had that working with my xM just fine
<rsalveti> did you installed the sgx drivers?
<rsalveti> also, did you include yourself at the video group?
<matt_o> rsalveti, one sec I will check my dpkg list
<matt_o> I have a bunch of libgles*, libegl1*, opengles* packages installed if that's what you mean
<matt_o> and yeah I added my user to the video group
<matt_o> (do I need to add root to that group too?)
<rsalveti> matt_o: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAP/Graphics
<rsalveti> you need libegl1-sgx-omap3 libgles1-sgx-omap3 libgles2-sgx-omap3
<matt_o> rsalveti, yes I found that page earlier and followed the instructions
<matt_o> got those installed, yep
<rsalveti> matt_o: can you paste the output of strace es2_info?
<matt_o> good idea..
<matt_o> this may take me a few mins.. I'll be back :)
<matt_o> irc
<Matt_O|xM> ok.. I'm on my xM right now.. got the strace.. pasting it in a sec
 * GrueMaster waits patiently as he reflashes natty-netbook on an uSD card for XM kernel testing.
<Matt_O|xM> http://home.rulecity.com/browse/trace.txt
<Matt_O|xM> ok there it is.. phew
<rsalveti> Matt_O|xM: urgh, you got a bad address while calling ioctl at the pvrsrvkm device
<rsalveti> Matt_O|xM: what is your kernel version?
<rsalveti> Matt_O|xM: you said beagle rev c?
 * ogra_ heard XM
<Matt_O|xM> Linux version 2.6.38.4-x3 (root@beagle-256mb-0) (gcc version 4.5.2 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.5.2-8ubuntu4) ) #1 SMP Wed Apr 27 08:00:04 UTC 2011
<Matt_O|xM> xM rev C, yes
<rsalveti> I'm afraid we're missing some bits for rev c
<Matt_O|xM> so you think you know what the issue is?
<rsalveti> Matt_O|xM: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/770679
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 770679 in u-boot-linaro "Missing proper support for Beagle XM rev B and C" [Undecided,New]
<rsalveti> can you test this kernel? http://people.canonical.com/~rsalveti/770679/
<ogra_> though that kernel version is weird
<Matt_O|xM> I knew I shouldn't have used command-line IRC :)
<ogra_> unless we recently started using multipliers in versions :)
<Matt_O|xM> "apt-get install xchat" just looked like it would take a while :)
<rsalveti> O
<rsalveti> I'm surprised you could boot with this kernel
<Matt_O|xM> I followed some instructions from a beagleboard/ubuntu wiki so I'm not sure what I've got
<ogra_> oh my
<Matt_O|xM> am I using somethnig hacked?
<rsalveti> yeah, seems this kernel is not produced by us
<Matt_O|xM> ahhh excellent... then I'll just reimage and use your stuff then
<Matt_O|xM> I thouht that's what I was using ni e first place
<ogra_> just follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAP
<rsalveti> Matt_O|xM: you probably got your kernel from robert nelson
<Matt_O|xM> yeah.. is that unwise? :)
<Matt_O|xM> ogra: will do (very shortly)
<ogra_> no, its not unwise, its just different from ours :)
<Matt_O|xM> I am powering down my xM now but I will still see any replies on my other session
<matt_o> aahhh.. you guys are making me feel so much better :)
<GrueMaster> Hmmm.  rsalveti, flash-kernel doesn't appear to like that kernel.  Will bork it in manually.
<ogra_> linaro kernel ?
<rsalveti> yup
<rsalveti> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/721147
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 721147 in flash-kernel "flash-kernel subarch check fails with Linaro OMAP kernels" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/70890844/flash-kernel_2.28ubuntu19.1.debdiff
<rsalveti> the change is minimal
<ogra_> just copy/paste it
<matt_o> rsalveti, just reading that launchpad bug report.. seems like you need people with xM rev C's to help test?  I'd be more than happy to :)
<rsalveti> matt_o: yup :-)
<rsalveti> matt_o: that would be nice
<matt_o> the people on that bug report are the people I've been looking for since I got my xM :)
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: I have a warning in dmesg.  Installing pastebin now.
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: that's fine
<rsalveti> expected
<GrueMaster> ok
<matt_o> finished download, writing image to SD card now :D
<matt_o> I can almost taste the successful conclusion :)
<matt_o> hmmm... is it supposed to freeze at "booting the kernel." ? :)
<ogra_> which image did you take ?
<GrueMaster> matt_o: Are you running headless or do you have a keyboard,mouse, and monitor?
<ogra_> netbook needs a display
<matt_o> ubuntu-11.04-preinstalled-netbook-armel+omap.img.gz
<GrueMaster> That is stand alone.
<matt_o> it has a keyboard plugged in.. I can give it a display and a mouse
 * ogra_ thought he suggested headless in #beagle before 
<ogra_> yeah, then do that
<rsalveti> I'm afraid the default image is not going to work for you
<rsalveti> because the lack of rev C support
<rsalveti> you're the first one actually verifying that it doesn't work :-)
 * ogra_ whispers ... headless :)
<rsalveti> even headless, same kernel
<ogra_> oh, it breaks completely ?
<rsalveti> I'm afraid that the kernel is not going to boot
<ogra_> i though it has only display issues
<rsalveti> ogra_: nops
<rsalveti> but I couldn't confirm as nobody ever tested with rev c
<rsalveti> that's why I opened the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/770679
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 770679 in u-boot-linaro "Missing proper support for Beagle XM rev B and C" [Undecided,New]
<rsalveti> matt_o: do you still have your previous rootfs?
<rsalveti> if we confirm that my kernel fixes the bug, we can have the same workaround we had for rev B
<rsalveti> with maverick
<rsalveti> adding the instructions at the wiki page pointing the fixed uImage
<rsalveti> and get work to have this fix as SRU
<matt_o> rsalveti, sure I have my previous one
<rsalveti> matt_o: can you just boot with this rootfs and install my kernel deb by hand?
<rsalveti> I first want to confirm that my kernel fixes your problem
<rsalveti> then I can generate a new uImage to be replaced at our images
<matt_o> I just have to copy it to the vfat partition, right?
<rsalveti> matt_o: no, please download the linux-image deb, dpkg -i and then run flash-kernel
<matt_o> oh ok
<matt_o> so you want me to use my previous natty install (with the other kernel) and then boot it with your new kernel and see what happens?
<rsalveti> matt_o: exactly
<matt_o> ok... lemme boot it up.. glad I didn't blow it away hehe
<matt_o> BTW, these micro SD cards are super tiny! I love them! :)
<GrueMaster> Yea, great.  Until some idiot vendor designs a system that uses them but makes it near-impossible to insert/remove without micro-tweezers.
<matt_o> ok... I went to http://people.canonical.com/~rsalveti/770679/ and see three files... which one doI get?
<matt_o> oph..
<matt_o> nm
<matt_o> two of them are headers.. I see :)
<ogra_> GrueMaster, just replace the spring with a stronger one ;)
<rsalveti> matt_o: :-)
<matt_o> am I going to need to back up my current kernel image for this? hehe
<GrueMaster> Yea, microSD attack missile launcher.  Great.
<matt_o> GrueMaster, I got a USB adapter for my microSD card that has that exact problem hehehe
<ogra_> and you can use it as stapler later if you dont test on it anymore !
<GrueMaster> Heh.  I did find a new use for my 256M microSD though.  It is perfect for the root image for my Nook color.
<ogra_> 256M ?
<GrueMaster> Yea.  The image is 128M.
<ogra_> cant have many apps :)
<GrueMaster> Just enough scripting to root the installed image.
<GrueMaster> I'll show you next week.
<ogra_> :)
 * GrueMaster just wishes he had more time to hack natty onto the system properly.
<ogra_> roll an oneiric image instead ;)
<GrueMaster> Pfft.
<GrueMaster> Need a working package manager first.
<ogra_> apt is fixed i think
<ogra_> but i meant on cdimage ;)
<ogra_> within the next cycle
<GrueMaster> Oh.  I see what you're saying.  I plan on it as part of my hw overlay stuff.
<ogra_> sweet
<matt_o> ok.. here we go.. rebooting..
<GrueMaster> Makes a perfect test platform for this work.
<ogra_> yep
<matt_o> cool, kernel booted and I'm at login prompt
<matt_o> this is looking promising
<rsalveti> matt_o: awesome, can you paste me the dmesg output?
<rsalveti> it should say you have a rev C
<matt_o|xM> ok.. I'm on my xM again. the kernel boot worked but it looks like I will need a fresh sgx kernel module
<matt_o|xM> I guessI should'ev installed those kernel headers :)
<matt_o|xM> yay!  es2_info returns sane results!!
<rsalveti> matt_o|xM: awesome
<rsalveti> matt_o|xM: can you give dmesg and paste me your output?
<matt_o> rsalveti, I'm still here hehe
<matt_o> you want the whole dmesg?
<rsalveti> matt_o: yup
<matt_o> http://home.rulecity.com/browse/dmesg.txt
#ubuntu-arm 2011-05-07
<matt_o> rsalveti, is that helpful? :)
<rsalveti> matt_o: sure, thanks a lot
<rsalveti> seems the patch is wrong
<rsalveti> [    0.143920] OMAP3 Beagle Rev: unknown 3, assuming xM C or newer
<Takyoji> Is it possible to flash a Linux installation from an onboard Windows CE environment, or would I pretty much be stuck to having to connect via JTAG to flash it?
<rsalveti> but as newer revs are all assumed as C, it works for you
<matt_o> phew
<rsalveti> matt_o: can you reply the bug posting this link and that it worked for you?
<rsalveti> please also subscribe it, so if I have any other test request you can help us :-)
<matt_o> rsalveti, sure.. I will move it to a more permanent URL
<matt_o> unless I can just post the text
<rsalveti> matt_o: use paste.ubuntu.com
<matt_o> I will definitely be interested in helping test because having a stable dev environment is my goal
<rsalveti> I don't think they remove the content once pasted
<matt_o> I'm not so interested in hacking constantly and never getting anything stable *cough cough*
<matt_o> oh look.. he's back.. hehe
<matt_o> ok I posted
<dmaho> Hi everyone, this is my first time using IRC chat
<dmaho> Is anyone here?
<dmaho> Is Ubuntu on the pandaboard stable enough for a beginner user?
<phh> i've tested only beagleboard
<phh> but it should be stable
<dmaho> OK cool
<dmaho> do all the x86 applications work on ARM ubuntu?
<phh> not all
<phh> like no flashplugin
<dmaho> That should be ok
<dmaho> I'm interested in the low power usage
<phh> ah.
<phh> i'm not sure this part is working well
<dmaho> Is it really under 10w?
<phh> yes
<phh> i'm using it with wifi stick + webcam it eats less than 0.5A
<dmaho> thats amazing
<phh> but i've never seen it going way below that
<phh> err
<phh> it's 0.5A @ 12V
<phh> but no clue how much webcam and wifi stick eats :p
<dmaho> Still.. thats pretty impressive
<[7]> 12v through a switching regulator? (picopsu?)
<dmaho> Is it OK to resell the beagel/pandaboards
<phh> [7]: a proper power without much power loss
<phh> ah yes it's a switching regulator
<phh> (I didn't know the noun in english)
<[7]> ok, so probably about 5W total power consumption of the board and wifi/webcam
<dmaho> I would like to set up these computers for people and sell them in a case, is that legal?
<[7]> dmaho: ask your lawyer :)
<dmaho> okj
<dmaho> ^ok
<dmaho> thank you
<[7]> phh: may I ask you which power supply you're using, which board (xm?) you're using it with, and whether it's working well?
<phh> the xm
<phh> for the power supply i have to search my archives :(
<[7]> did it cost more or less than about $30?
<[7]> if it was more expensive, i already know a cheaper one, so you don't need to bother :)
<phh> no clue at all
<phh> i'd guess it's http://radiospares-fr.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=6617948
<phh> ( http://focus.ti.com/docs/prod/folders/print/pth08080w.html )
<[7]> oh, that seems to be a nice one :)
<[7]> thanks a lot
<phh> but that's only the chip, you have to solder it
<dmaho> Which ARM device do you reccomend for an ubuntu desktop?
<phh> pandaboard sounds like the best available
<matt_o> I've heard using 5V 2A with beagleboard which is what I am using
<matt_o> seems to work ok
<martyn> aaaaand I'm on the way to Budapest
<martyn> inflight wifi rocks
<prpplague> martyn: hehe
<prpplague> martyn: yes indeed it does
<ogra_> martyn, hey hey
<martyn> I have your serial cable in my bag... this time you're getting it back, damnit
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> fine, i have a way better one now though ... with a less clunky plug
<ogra_> and i just bought me a second ac100
<ogra_> now i can cross compile natively !!!
 * ogra_ giggles
<martyn> no goodies this time though.   David, Dustin and company have already seen the upcoming toys Calxeda is making
<ogra_> pfft
<ogra_> i dont want to see them, i want them in the datacenter and a ssh login :P
<martyn> that's the plan
<ogra_> yeah, i know :)
<ogra_> so much server stuff this time
<ogra_> that has to turn out good in the end :)
<martyn> *big grin*. hey, it only took me.. what.. two years to convince everyone?
<martyn> I only hope we can get everything we need to get done within the oneric and oneric+1 cycle
<ogra_> we will
<martyn> are you already in Budapest?
<ogra_> no, still at home, i'll jump in my car tomorrow morning at 6
<martyn> how long is the drive?
<martyn> aaaaand ... if I ask nicely, would you consider bringing a couple bottles of Club Mate with you?
<ogra_> if i can catch some mate on a motorway station i will
<ogra_> i just returned from shopping and will need to go to bed early
<ogra_> according to google its 9h
<ogra_> but its 2/3 german autobahn, so that estimate is moot
<ogra_> i'll make it in 7 or so :)
<martyn>  *jealous*
<martyn> I love flying,s but what I'm doing right now is just sitting in a tube that happens to be flying ithe sky
<martyn> this is flying, technically...
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<martyn> ill arrive Sun morning, 09:30
<martyn> along with Paul, chris, and a bunch of others
<martyn> AA flight 158 is basically one-fifth full of canonical
<ScottK> I'm on that one too.
<ogra_> and you are all saturating the wifi now ?
<prpplague> ogra_: got a second ac100?
<martyn> Scott : I'll be in 12A
<ogra_> prpplague, yeah, for development
<martyn> there are a number of people trying for upgrades... LOL ... but there just wont be any available
<ogra_> i dont like to trash my work machine
<ogra_> martyn, i thought you are in the air
<ogra_> "onboard wifi"
<prpplague> ogra_: hehe
<martyn> ogra : I'm on the AUS->JFK leg now
<ogra_> ah
<ScottK> Ouch.
<prpplague> ogra_: i'm waiting for the phycore modules to become available so i can finish my omap4 netbooks
<ScottK> martyn: I'm back at 23J.
<ogra_> prpplague, yeah, i'm eager to see it in action
<martyn> then four hours layover, then JFK->Budapest
<martyn> Scott : at least that row will have seat power, I think
<ogra_> so you fly out when i hop in my car
<ogra_> its a race !
<martyn> right :)
<martyn> if you arrive around 9:30 am, wanna pick me up at the airport.  *lol*
<ogra_> haha, nah, i'm not *that* fast
<ogra_> and i fear you are boarding earlier than i start
<martyn> one of the guys from the UK is going to try driving his Reliant Robin all the way to Budapest
<martyn> it's an insane idea
<martyn> three wheels and a motorcycle engine ... what could possibly go wrong?
<ogra_> who is that ?
<martyn> ogra : dont know him personally.   his nickname is 'tdk'
<martyn> I think he's in community
<martyn> arriving new York...
<ogra_> ah
<martyn> were in final descent... looks like another 20 minutes to ground
 * ogra_ will keep his eyes open for a reliant :)
<martyn> Ive always wanted to drive one
<martyn> I've seen them, but never had the opportunity to try getting behind the wheel
<martyn> they sound utterly dangerous
<ogra_> heh, its a three wheeler ... indeed there is some danger
<martyn> I like TWO wheels in front, one in back
<martyn> the robin seems designed all backwards
<martyn> I'd prefer the tri-king
<martyn> or the Campagna t-rex
<martyn> okay, I expect the wireless to go down any minute
<ogra_> see you tomorrow
<martyn> have a safe drive!   I envy you.
<martyn> cluuuuuuuub mate!
#ubuntu-arm 2011-05-08
<DanMahony> hello everyone
<DanMahony> does anyone know if this script will work on ubuntu ARM?
<DanMahony> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/set-your-screen-resolution-higher-than-you-should-with-newrez/
<DanMahony> its called newrez
<DanMahony> I use it on my notebook to make the resolution higher than it should be
<lilstevie> is its source available
<lilstevie> if so you could compile it for arm, no guarentees that it will work though
<DanMahony> ok cool
<DanMahony> thanks for that
<DanMahony> is it worht getting the cortex a9 chip or should i wait for the next big thing?
<DanMahony> just for use as a desktop computer
<lilstevie> well cortex-a9 has benefits over the a8
<lilstevie> the A9 is the next big thing for arm platform
<DanMahony> ok cool
<DanMahony> Im interested in making an ubuntu desktop running on ARM to possibly resell
<DanMahony> Im not sure if it is legal though
<lilstevie> but I dont think we will see full uniformity for the arm platform until win8 drops
<lilstevie> and some standards get set
<lilstevie> why wouldnt it be legal
<DanMahony> I thought the beagleboard/pandaboards are only for development purposes
<DanMahony> Im just interested in getting ARm computers into the market where i live
<DanMahony> Maybe build a box for the pandaboard and install ubuntu on ity
<lilstevie> I have been fixated on that task since acorn computers were around :p
<DanMahony> cooll
<DanMahony> sorry about the typing
<DanMahony> Is there a page that can tell me what ubuntu applications work on the arm cortex A9?
<DanMahony> or is compatability the same for all ARM chips?
<lilstevie> I am working on porting ubuntu to most of the android tablets to raise awareness :p
<lilstevie> arm has a backwards compatible rule
<DanMahony> thats good
<DanMahony> I cant wait to order a pandaboard
<DanMahony> I've been obsessing over it since i found out about it
<DanMahony> whats your favourite ARM board to use ubuntu with?
<lilstevie> if the package is for armv7 it means it will run on all armv7 cpu's
<lilstevie> which are cortex-a8 and a9
<DanMahony> awesome
<DanMahony> do you think ubuntu on arm is stable enough for a beginner user?
<lilstevie> it isnt bad
<lilstevie> I have been using it on my tab
<DanMahony> cool
<DanMahony> I just want to make a low power computer that will do all the standard tasks like web browsing and document editing
<lilstevie> well then it is perfect :p
<DanMahony> thats great
<DanMahony> Im a struggling computer technicain/ salesman so when I found out about ARM for desktop computers I got excited
<DanMahony> I hope I can resell them
<lilstevie> heh
<DanMahony> So is running off the SD card as bad as it sounds?
<DanMahony> i thought it would wear out fast
<TheSeven> it seems to me that performance is currently the bigger problem than wear
<lilstevie> depends on the speed of your SD Card
<lilstevie> I am running off a class 6 and a class 10 card
<DanMahony> ok, can you use the usb for your sytem files?
<TheSeven> yes, you can have the root partition on a usb storage device
<DanMahony> thats good
<lilstevie> I cant on my device though
<TheSeven> in theory you can boot a pandaboard using an otherwise useless 16MB sdcard that was shipped with some camera :)
<TheSeven> well, on the pandaboard you can
<DanMahony> 16mb or gb?
<TheSeven> MB
<DanMahony> ah cool
<DanMahony> i have plenty of useless sd cards laying around
<TheSeven> assuming you have a sufficiently large and fast usb storage device of course
<DanMahony> ok
<DanMahony> so will we have to wait for windows 8 to see the full potential of ARM?
<lilstevie> probably not
<TheSeven> i think that will be the point when it really takes off, due to public awareness and a much broader variety of devices
<lilstevie> but it will deff be the best thing to happen to the platform
<DanMahony> yeah
<DanMahony> I just read that it isnt coming out until maybe 2014
<DanMahony> sucks
<DanMahony> http://www.windows8update.com/2011/01/12/windows-8-on-arm-could-be-delayed-until-2013-duh/
<DanMahony> thanks for answering my questions
<DanMahony> I have to leave now
<DanMahony> enjoy your day/night
<micahg> any arm porters have an interest in chromium?
<lilstevie> micahg: I use chromium on my tab
 * TheSeven is using chromium on his pandaboard, but is not actually an arm porter (yet)
<robclark> ogra, rsalveti, you here?
<rsalveti> robclark: got your monitor already?
#ubuntu-arm 2012-04-30
<lilstevie> ogra_: you said the other day that gles unity should be available in precise yes? is there something special you need to do?
<ogra_> install compiz from -proposed (if it didnt move to -updates yet)
<ogra_> (dont leave proposed enabled after that, it might see broken packages at times)
<marvin24> ogra_: did you heard that (pre-alpha) hf drivers were released?
<ogra_> oh, no, i didnt
<lilstevie> ok cool
<ogra_> if they work, that might qualify for an SRU
<lilstevie> yeah thats what I am running now
<lilstevie> they work ogra_
<ogra_> awesome
<marvin24> well, I only got unity 2d running but opengles works
<marvin24> maybe need some more testers ...
<marvin24> lilstevie: unity-3d?
<lilstevie> I installed the nvidia-tegra package then pushed the hf drivers from the hf package over the top
<lilstevie> this is on tegra3
<marvin24> oh
<lilstevie> marvin24: no, that part is what I was just asking about
<ogra_> marvin24, 3d only works with the compiz in -proposed/-updates
<marvin24> ah, so it is not a driver problem
<ogra_> (not sure where it currently is)
<ogra_> shouldnt
<ogra_> i know 3d works on the snowball as well as on the panda
<lilstevie> but it at least works for gles
<marvin24> will test the new compiz later on
<ogra_> so it should be driver independent
<marvin24> btw, got kms and unity graphics running on 3.4-rc5
<marvin24> using the kms driver
<ogra_> nice !
<lilstevie> I really need to migrate my install to eMMC my micro is not running very fast
<ogra_> only 2d i assume ?
<marvin24> sure
<lilstevie> marvin24: nice, will have to wait for T3 support
<marvin24> xf86-video-modeset driver
<ogra_> does the kms driver have Xv support ?
<marvin24> I think no, just basic init
<ogra_> ah, k
<marvin24> I hope some people from nv/nouveau will now jump upon this one
<ogra_> yeah, that would be good
<lilstevie> will be interesting to see where it goes
<lilstevie> but should help cut the tether from nvidia
 * marvin24 think it will go up to the sky
<lilstevie> if it weren't for the fb drivers we could be running the prime on mainline
 * ogra_ needs to commute from berlin back to kassel ... will be back in 2-4h (depending on traffic)
<lilstevie> ogra_: I updated to compiz in -proposed and ubuntu-2d
<lilstevie> actaully my problem is probably related to alternatives
<lilstevie> alternatives are not playing nice
<lilstevie> mesa keeps taking priority for some reason
<prpplague> GrueMaster: ping
<GrueMaster> prpplague: pong
<prpplague> GrueMaster: looking for a recent kernel that supports v4l for omap44xx, any idea if the ubuntu kernels support it?
<GrueMaster> I think we disabled the driver because most pandas don't have them. I'm not sure, but I was told the TI-ppa kernel does have it.
<prpplague> got a like to the TI-ppa kernel?
<GrueMaster> btw, I am no longer working on panda.  I'll share what knowledge I have for a while.
<GrueMaster> I'll have to look for the link.  It was where the video drivers were.
<prpplague> GrueMaster: ahh right sorry i forgot
<GrueMaster> Heh, I don't appear to have the back door link anymore.
<GrueMaster> ogra_:  ^^^
<ogra_> prpplague, https://launchpad.net/~tiomap-dev/+archive/omap-trunk or https://launchpad.net/~tiomap-dev/+archive/release ...
<ogra_> not sure which one
<ogra_> and no idea if there is a v4l kernel ...
<prpplague> ok thanks
 * prpplague is really surprised at the lack of support
<ogra_> (thats all in TIs hand)
<ogra_> we dont maintain the PPA contents
<prpplague> yea, just figured it would have been one of those items that was of value
<prpplague> ogra_: can the current 12.04 release for panda play a mpeg2 video without any additional packages installed?
<ndec> prpplague: i don't think so. mpeg2 decoder are provided by ffmpeg or libmpeg2 which aren't in the default 'free' image
<prpplague> ndec: so you need to do an apt-get for those?
<ndec> yep
<ndec> i think you should install ubuntu-restricted-addons
<ndec> that should bring ffpmeg codecs, gst-ffmpeg , -bad and -ugly
<prpplague> ndec: ok thanks
<prpplague> ndec: i really didn't want to use the ubuntu builds but looks like i have no choice in the short term :(
<ndec> what do you mean?
<prpplague> ndec: was trying to setup some demo stuff to play back some videos without a gui, until i get all of that working, i'll have to use ubuntu
<ndec> but 12.04 won't give you v4l2 display...
<ndec> you will get s/w decoder, s/w color convert, s/w rendering...
<prpplague> no, but it will play a mpeg video
<ndec> prpplague: btw, did you try gst without X?
<prpplague> ndec: not as of yet, to many different combos of hwcomp, drm and such going on
<mythos> there is a framebuffersink for gstreamer
<ndec> prpplague: indeed... i just checked in a fb console on my laptop (no panda with me).
<ndec> you can do : gst-launch playbin2 uri=file:///home/<foo>/videofile, and it works...
<ndec> you need to be root in order to open /dev/fb0 though
<prpplague> ndec: i'll have to look to see how big it is, what the dependencies are, and see if it breaks any of the other items
<ndec> prpplague: well... mplayer -vo fbdev <video file> is working too.
<prpplague> hmm, i'll have to try a build of mplayer with oe to see what all it needs
<XorA> mplayer is pretty self contained
<XorA> and if you use the overlay fbdev it should be able to play video nicelay for you
<prpplague> hmm i'll see if can test that
<prpplague> all i need ot have available in the kernel is framebuffer support?
<XorA> pretty much
<XorA> well omap4 support and other drivers are useful as well
<XorA> surprised if you cant just generate what you need from narcissus
<prpplague> XorA: no combo really gives me what i need
<prpplague> the whole thing has been completely frustrating
<prpplague> its the only item i've every had a major issue with on panda
<XorA> well if you will be picky :-D
<prpplague> XorA: my need is very simple, minimal rootfs that can play a video without any acceleration and without a gui
<XorA> so what about that can narcissus not produce?
<XorA> you can have busybox + mplayer only if you want
<XorA> but this is a bit bad manners to discuss here :-)
<prpplague> XorA: oh? is there a checkbox i missed for more advanced options?
<XorA> the simple/advanced one I guess :-D
<XorA> Choose the complexity of the options below.
<XorA> then you can bare bones
<prpplague> yea once i choose the minimal, i don't get a choice on the video options any more
 * prpplague checks again
<XorA> than add mplayer as aditional console package
<XorA> or ffmpeg
<XorA> or gstreamer
<XorA> or pr0n viewer of you choosing :-D
<prpplague> XorA: like i said, it appears that it is removed when you choose console
<XorA> get a new browser then, I have it here in front of me
<prpplague> XorA: yea it showed up after i refreshed
<XorA> chrome/chromium by any chance?
<prpplague> XorA: isn't mplayer still dependent on v4l working?
<XorA> prpplague: no? why should it be?
<XorA> prpplague: I think you need more coffee dude
<prpplague> XorA: hmm
<prpplague> XorA: well this isn't my area of expertise
<prpplague> XorA: i know very little about video
<XorA> v4l is for capture
<XorA> v4l2 has some crazy play stuff stuck in it as well, but only crazy people use it :-D
<XorA> real men use mplayer -vo fbdev
<XorA> if I remember the correct argument mplayer -vo fbdev:/dev/fb1 will even do the colour space conversion accellerated
<prpplague> ahh, dandy i have been give totally useless information then
 * prpplague curses 
<XorA> its not the best way to do it in normal use case
<XorA> but its how I used to do demos on zaurus
<XorA> I thinks you need v4l2 if your using robclarks all sing dancing stuffs (or used to anyway)
 * XorA has never actually connected a panda to any form of display device :-D
<prpplague> XorA: testing now
<XorA> in fact if OE still links mplayer with aalib you can even do -vo aa to get your video in ASCII :-D
<prpplague> XorA: i have been asking people all day about this, and everyone has given me totally different answers, hehe
<XorA> hopefully this answer works for you :-D
<prpplague> XorA: worked first time
<prpplague> entire day wasted
<XorA> we all get days like that
<XorA> and you can do pretty much the same thing with the ubuntu server image, just takes more disk space by default
 * XorA awards prpplague permission to have a beer now its working
<prpplague> :)
<XorA> anyway as its 00:30 here, time to sleep
<prpplague> XorA|gone: thanks!
<ndec> prpplague: note that the entire day you've been asking how to get v4l2 to work to render videos ;-)
<prpplague> ndec: because i was kept getting told that it was the only way to do it
<prpplague> ndec: trust me i learned my lesson on it today
<ndec> hehe...
<ndec> then we will ask robclark to make a kms video output option in mplayer ;-)
<robclark> ndec, I could update omapfbplay
 * prpplague slaps robclark with a dead fish
 * robclark slaps prpplague w/ a block of tofu
#ubuntu-arm 2012-05-01
<scientes> GrueMaster, im watching about LFNW  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rbqo5XkZoPQ
<scientes> how was it
<scientes_> GrueMaster, im watching about LFNW  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rbqo5XkZoPQ
<scientes_> how was it
<nagyz> hi there
<nagyz> is there a beaglebone image somewhere for 12.04?
<GrueMaster> nagyz: Try the server image.  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/precise/release/ubuntu-12.04-preinstalled-server-armhf+omap4.img.gz
<nagyz> and how am I supposed to install that to an SD card? I guess a simple dd is not enough :-)
<GrueMaster> Download it, then run "gunzip <ubuntu-12.04-preinstalled-server-armhf+omap4.img.gz |sudo dd bs=4M of=<sd device> (i.e. /dev/sdf or /dev/mmcblk0)".
<nagyz> simple enoug
<nagyz> h
<nagyz> I wonder if the beaglebone is omap4, or omap3...
<GrueMaster> Or if you are running Windows on your desktop, unzip and use win32-imagewriter.
<GrueMaster> beaglebone is omap3.
<nagyz> ok, let me try it out :-)
<nagyz> 638 megz :(
<nagyz> will take 5 mins to DL
<GrueMaster> Grab a coffee.
<nagyz> my problem with angstrom was that with the .13 kernel PWM was working fine but couldn't get my wifi stick working
<nagyz> with their latest kernel (.14), wifi works fine but no PWM :)
<nagyz> I wonder how many upstream TI patches does ubuntu ship in their omap kernel?
<GrueMaster> The omap kernel in our images is directly from mainstream.
<nagyz> well, worst case scenario I can apply the patches by hand
<nagyz> gunzip running
<nagyz> wouldn't zcat be better than gunzip?
<nagyz> for this particiular case, I mean
<GrueMaster> Either or.  This is just what I use.
<rcn-ee> nagyz, are you trying to run ubuntu's 12.04 preinstalled image on a beaglebone?
<nagyz> yep
<nagyz> saw your git tree with the patches and scripts too
<rcn-ee> there's like zero 'am335x' patches in mainline v3.2...
<rcn-ee> you'll either have to bring in angtrom's beaglebone kernel, or v3.2-staging branch from arago directly...
<nagyz> rcn-ee so I've build the kernel with your build_kernel.sh
<rcn-ee> okay, that one should work fine..
<nagyz> yeah but under arch/arm/boot I only see an Image; instead of an uImage
<nagyz> is there an easy way to create a package that I could install with opkg on the armstrong?
<rcn-ee> nagyz, if you want a uImage, enable the correct "ZRELADDR" setting in system.sh and also enable "BUILD_UIMAGE", other then the bone, all my other boards i support use zImages directly. .;)
<rcn-ee> really no point in package a opkg package, just run "./tools/install-image.sh" it'll copy the image/modules to the card. (just make sure MMC is set correctly in system.sh)
<rcn-ee> btw, since your only changing a few things. just run "./tools/rebuild.sh" then you won't have to rebuild everything from scratch..
<nagyz> the problem is I'm building on an other machine, not the one I have the SD card in :)
<nagyz> but I can look into the script I guess
<nagyz> to figure out how to port it ;)
<rcn-ee> ah, that would be a problem... well both the "zimage/uImage & modules are under deploy" directory..
<prpplague> rcn-ee: you get your lvds board ok?
<rcn-ee> yeap, got it mid week prpplague (still recovering from the ti summit last week) so i haven't opened it up yet. ;)
<prpplague> rcn-ee: ahh ok
<prpplague> rcn-ee: let me know if you have any questions
<rcn-ee> sure, thanks prpplague...  i'm attaching to an older panda, so i'll get to do some soldering. ;)
<prpplague> rcn-ee: just fyi, the full pixel-qi kits as well as standard lcd kits are now in stock
<rcn-ee> yeap i saw those too..
<rcn-ee> the full kits look nice..
<nagyz> rcn-ee will build_kernel.sh apply the patches to the latest mainline (eg now it's 3.2.17 or so), or will it use some other special branch? I see 3.2.0-psp7 here, whatever ps pis
<nagyz> *psp is
<nagyz> and I guess I can just easily copy over the uImage to /boot, link it in, and that's it? (and extract the modules under /lib/modules)
<rcn-ee> because the arago patchset is so envasive, that merge actually fails..  after my images get updated this week, i'm moving to a shared repo with angstrom, one plus, they do have a 3.2.17 patchset on top of v3.2-staging..
<nagyz> for some reason in their latest kernel (3.2.14) the PWM driver is broken
<nagyz> the pwm directory under /sys is empty
<nagyz> with .13 it works fine
<nagyz> any reason why I'd want to go with their 3.2.17 instead of 3.2.0-psp7?
<nagyz> I saw some usb problems mentioned, could you elaborate on those?
<rcn-ee> If you have any other cape then just "dvd-d" cape, use the angstrom kernel.. ;) (i got an lcd board coming, and i know my image is lacking with that cape)
<nagyz> just my own cape so far
<nagyz> I'm driving motors in a GPS-controller RC car :)
<nagyz> well, I'd hardly call it a cape :-)
<rcn-ee> musb: in a nut shell, there's currently a issues (race conditions) with the dma controller behind the usb port..
<nagyz> I plan to use the usb port for the wifi stick
<rcn-ee> some wifi devices work fine, some fail in 5mins, some fail on boot..
<nagyz> should that go away with the latest .17?
<rcn-ee> i'd actually test them both with your hardware, neither will work with 100% of hardware
<nagyz> root@beaglebone:~# uname -a
<nagyz> Linux beaglebone 3.2.0-psp7 #1 Tue May 1 15:05:06 CEST 2012 armv7l GNU/Linux
<nagyz> hah :)
<nagyz> uhm
<nagyz> root@beaglebone:~# cd /sys/class/pwm/ehrpwm.1:0
<nagyz> -sh: cd: /sys/class/pwm/ehrpwm.1:0: No such file or directory
<nagyz> I guess your tree doesn't include the pwm drivers?
<rcn-ee> yeah, angstrom's kernel has those, with the base i was using, they needed more work for porting..
<nagyz> is there an easy way to build their kernel source instead of using bitbake & friends?
<rcn-ee> nagyz, yeap. ;) new as of a week ago.. https://github.com/beagleboard/kernel
<rcn-ee> that's what i'm planning to move to with psp8 mid next week..
<nagyz> ok let's see if I can make that work
<rcn-ee> bone development is curretnly in the beaglebone-3.2 branch..
<nagyz> so what does your tree contain that theirs doesn't?
<rcn-ee> it'll just make a tree, so you'll have to "make ARCH=arm CROSS_"
<rcn-ee> in a futile attemp to fix the usb port, i pulled in pretty much all the commits in the v3.2-staging tree... https://github.com/RobertCNelson/linux-dev/blob/am33x-v3.2/patch.sh#L39 (around 200 or so), angstrom just cherry picked about 2 dozen from there.. (a lot of them aren't exactly clean commits)
<nagyz> I see
<nagyz> patch.sh is running now
<rcn-ee> when done, it'll have all the patches in export, along with a tree ready to go..
<nagyz> ugh, quite slow :(
<nagyz> since google set up the kernel git mirrors, I tend to use those
<nagyz> those are blazing :)
<rcn-ee> you can also "--reference /dir/to/linux" to "git clone (refer) git:// " then it takes a few seconds. ;)
<nagyz> I'm assuming patch.sh fetches a genuine linux stable tree, and will apply the patches later
<rcn-ee> correct
<rcn-ee> it's just a simple script to share patches for the beagleboard, not caring what you use to build it.. (my scripts or angstroms bb)
<nagyz> it's patching now
 * nagyz is excited :)
<nagyz> or, ohm, doing something.
<nagyz> rcn-ee and now just go into the kernel directory, and that's it?
<rcn-ee> not sure on your defintion of "that's it" but, the kernel directory now has the fully patched angtstrom kernel..
<nagyz> that's it = I can now just go ahead and compile the kernel and use it on the beaglebone :)
<rcn-ee> that's all the script does..
<rcn-ee> the .config should be in the patches directory under beaglebone..
<nagyz> and yep, defconfig is there
<nagyz> ok, let's give it a try
<nagyz> it's been awhile since I had to compile a kernel by hand without any scripts :-)
<nagyz> make -j48 uImage?
<nagyz> ah, and set ARCH=arm and CROSS_COMPILE=arm-linux-gnueabi-
<rcn-ee> CROSS_COMIPLE=somegcc..
<rcn-ee> yeap..
<rcn-ee> don't forget "uimage modules"
<nagyz> I love this build machine :)
<nagyz> except when make dies on something and you have to start scrolling back
<nagyz> stupid make.
<nagyz> make[1]: *** No rule to make target `firmware/am335x-pm-firmware.bin', needed by `firmware/am335x-pm-firmware.bin.gen.o'.  Stop.
<nagyz> this happens when I try to build the modules
<rcn-ee> humm, looks like we need to crate a patch for that, you can get the file from here: http://arago-project.org/git/projects/?p=am33x-cm3.git;a=tree;f=bin;h=dc6e79180b8c468832e684d631818af31448bd81;hb=HEAD
<rcn-ee> just copy it to the kernel firmware directly.. it should build with out it, so a kernel bug..
<nagyz> ok, great, worked :-)
<nagyz> let's see if I can boot it up
<nagyz> root@beaglebone:~# uname -a
<nagyz> Linux beaglebone 3.2.16rccar-13231-g304db30 #2 Tue May 1 17:42:13 CEST 2012 armv7l GNU/Linux
<nagyz> let's see if I have PWM or not
<nagyz> ergh
<nagyz> no PWM with this kernel, again
<rcn-ee> did you copy the modules?
<nagyz> yes, and ran depmod -a
<nagyz> but the PWM should be built-in anyway
<nagyz> seems like whatever happened between .13 and .14, persisted thru .16
<nagyz> is there an easy way to find out what changed between .13 and .14 in terms of the PWM driver?
<rcn-ee> you'd have to look at the meta-ti repo, to see what they tweaked between versions.. (there's just not enough history in that .patch script to show that change)
<nagyz> I'd be perfectly happy with the .13 kernel too
<nagyz> my only problem was that while I could install it with opkg, I couldn't find a way to install it's modules
<nagyz> whenever I installed kernel-module-xxx it installed the module for the latest kernel, not for what I had running
<rcn-ee> no idea either. ;)
<nagyz> is there a way to build not the latest but a specific version with patch.sh?:)
<rcn-ee> like i said, it's a new script... so anything prior to last week doesn't exist..
<nagyz> ok
<nagyz> thanks
<rcn-ee> but in the future, yes you can go back in time and rerun patch.sh. ;)
<nagyz> I could just go ahead and cherry-pick the PWM patches, I guess?
<nagyz> and try them on top of the mainstream kernel
<rcn-ee> if you do don't forget the massive am335x patchset ;)
<nagyz> https://github.com/RobertCNelson/linux-dev/blob/am33x-v3.2/patch.sh#L39
<nagyz> which one is that from tihs list? :)
<nagyz> I'd assume it's 001 but that seems an easy one
<rcn-ee> if it was one, i'd be pushing out v3.4-rcX images for the bone. ;)
<nagyz> how come I see the pwm patches here, yet when I built the psp kernel with your script it wasn't included? I thought all of these patches are included :)
<rcn-ee> do a diff between, v3.2 and http://arago-project.org/git/projects/?p=am33x-cm3.git;a=tree;f=bin;h=dc6e79180b8c468832e684d631818af31448bd81;hb=HEAD
<rcn-ee> sorry, copy paste error: http://arago-project.org/git/projects/?p=linux-am33x.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/v3.2-staging
<rcn-ee> it might have moved under /sys, or wasn't enabled with the the right config..
<nagyz> I checked it under /sys
<nagyz> and lets see
<nagyz> CONFIG_GENERIC_PWM=y
<nagyz> CONFIG_DAVINCI_EHRPWM=y
<nagyz> CONFIG_ECAP_PWM=y
<nagyz> these are set in the .config of your kernel too
<nagyz> interesting!
<nagyz> then it suffers from the same problem as >=.14
<nagyz> I don't see an easy way to see why it's not coming up if it's compiled into the kernel
<damian0815> hey ubuntu-arm, i've just installed ubuntu 12.04 preinstalled server (headless) on my beagleboard C4 and aplay -l isn't showing any devices. is sound known to work?
<RyuGuns> Noob question: What's the difference between arm1 and armf?
<GrueMaster> RyuGuns: armel is armv7 with softFP.  armhf is armv7 with hard float.
<GrueMaster> (I'm assuming that was what you meant).
<RyuGuns> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/daily/current/
<RyuGuns> Oh..
<RyuGuns> Wait.
<RyuGuns> I see what it is now.
<RyuGuns> Thanks.
<RyuGuns> What is softFP and hard float?
<RyuGuns> I'm sorry, me noob.
<rcn-ee> think about it as: soft - software, hard - hardware. ;)
<RyuGuns> fp=floating point?
<damian0815> ... so more sound detail. snd_soc_twl4030 module is loaded, but /proc/asound/cards reports --- no soundcards ---
<damian0815> seems broken :-/
<damian0815_> ok, figured it out -- i needed to manually modprobe snd_soc_omap, snd_soc_omap-mcbsp and snd_soc_omap3beagle followed by enabling 'HeadsetR Mixer AudioL2' and '... AudioR2'
<janimo> marvin24, thanks. I'll probably package that if noone does it faster
#ubuntu-arm 2012-05-02
<micahg> what's the arm porting tag?
<scientes> micahg, ?
<scientes> oh to launchpad, idk
<bornet> Hi ubuntu-arm gurus
<bornet> i'm trying to run 12.04 on my beagle xm and followed wiki install instructions... so far so good, everything installs correctly and I can boot into my fresh installed pangolin
<bornet> but the performance/reactivity is not so good.. is it an expected behavior ? I have no point of comparison so it's difficult to make an idea
<brendand> bornet, it won't run well on the beagle xm i imagine
<bornet> thanks for feedback brendand. Did you personally try it ?
<brendand> bornet, no - i've only tried on the pandaboard, which has 1GB of RAM
<ogra_> it should run fine but dont forget what you are running from ;)
<brendand> bornet, it can also be slow because it is running off of the SD card
<ogra_> even the panda feels slow due to running from SD
<bornet> OK it's what I feared...
<bornet> i will first try with a better SD card
<ogra_> there are netinstall images that allow you to install to USB HDD
<brendand> bornet, it doesn't really depend on the quality of the card. flash is just slow
<bornet> not top class SD card at the moment... what I had under hand...
<ogra_> while USB isnt great either (limited to 24MB/s) its still a big improvement over SD card
<brendand> bornet, if you have a usb media it will work better
<bornet> yes i'll try with USB
<twb> Of course if you add enough RAM it won't matter because the SD card will only be read from / written to at boot / halt time, right? ;-)
<brendand> twb, no - the os frequently needs to access the filesystem
<twb> brendand: depends how high you crank the settings in /proc
<brendand> twb - and adding ram to a beagleboard is going to be an interesting trick
<twb> And on the filesystem design of course
<twb> But I was being flippant
<ogra_> you still need certain directories writable
<twb> Sure sure
<ogra_> and indeed you need to read a lot
<twb> But you can just say "hey ext4 please buffer writes for up to 24 hours"
<twb> And hope you don't crash :-)
<bornet> >> the os frequently needs to access the filesystem
<bornet> not the OS (Linux) directly but the userspace
<ogra_> (look at the source of casper to see which dirs btw, it actually runs / completely from ram (on top of an overlayfs)
<twb> It works especially well if you have more RAM than SD card capcity
<twb> ogra_: well, aufs of ro rootfs + tmpfs
<bornet> and Ubuntu is perhaps not the best in this case (frequent FS access)
<ogra_> twb, right
<twb> Have they switched away from aufs?  Or did you mean overlayfs as a generic term
<ogra_> bornet, i doubt its any worse or better than any other modern linux distro
<twb> bornet: yeah, it's not Ubuntu it's gnome doing that
<ogra_> if you have the same SW^ selection you should have roughly the same amount of IO
<bornet> yes for sure, we'll try some other "lightweight" WM and distro
<twb> X is for wimps
<bornet> any experience with XFCE ? does it perform better on panda/beagle ?
<ogra_> lubuntu-desktop is pretty nice and seems to run in under 80M when idling
<bornet> thanks, i'll try this one
<ogra_> (teh default unity-2d desktop uses about 120M btw)
<ogra_> xubuntu should be somewhere between these two
<bornet> never been fan of unity even for my Core i7 desktop...
<bornet> OK I'll first try with lubuntu
 * ogra_ likes it in 12.04 ... all former releases were still pretty buggy)
<bornet> and will give you feedback here when done :-)
<twb> http://paste.debian.net/166959/
<twb> I should probably replace rsyslogd with busybox-syslogd
<lilstevie> I have to say I like unity for touchscreen environments
<lilstevie> and yeah, unity is much more stable in 12.04 like ogra said
<twb> I struggle to achieve anything with touchscreens.  At least, anything that requires more input than "follow link" and "scroll down"
<twb> My fingers must simply be too fat
 * ppisati -> brb
 * ppisati -> out for lunch
<ogra_> hmpf
 * ogra_ just tries out the tegra armhf driver ... 
<ogra_> not particulary stable :(
<lilstevie> ogra_: really? I am finding that it is stable
<ogra_> lilstevie, what kernel version do you use ?
<ogra_> might be that the ac100 precise kernel is to old or misses patches
<lilstevie> 3.1.10
<ogra_> yeah, we are at 3.0
<lilstevie> hm
<lilstevie> maybe you are missing something
<narcotic> Ih everyone ! I'm wondering if ubuntu ARM would work on a Acer tab a510 (tegra 3 tablet)
<ogra_> if someone ported kernel and bootloader ...
<ogra_> userspace (rootfs) should just run
<ppisati> if they would release their kernel bits...
<lilstevie> narcotic: well yeah, as long as you can replace the kernel
<lilstevie> narcotic: I am running ubuntu on my transformer prime (tegra 3)
<narcotic> and does it work well with touch ?
<lilstevie> well is a subjective term
<lilstevie> it works as bout as well as you could hope
<lilstevie> the transformer prime has a lot of "noise" when it comes to the touchscreen
<narcotic> ok, sounds nice ! I don't have my tablet yet but when I will have it, I will try installing it.
<lilstevie> it will require some work
<narcotic> that's what I'm a bit scared of... I'm quite new to all the ubuntu stuff, I don't even know what kernel means so...
<narcotic> (sorry if my english is not good :p )
<ogra_> good enough to understand you :)
<ogra_> (at least for this german here :) )
<narcotic> ok :)
<ogra_> i assume its you who just mailed me about the same device ?
<narcotic> yes
<ogra_> k
<narcotic> Then i tought about the IRC channel...
<lilstevie> getting everything working takes a bit of work, but just getting it to the point of booting isnt too difficult
<ogra_> yup. thats usually the quicker way of getting answers
<narcotic> and apparently, the bootloader of the acer tab a510 isn't locked like the prime (I think)
<narcotic> lilstevie : do you still have android on the prime (dual boot) or not ?
<lilstevie> no
<narcotic> do you think it would be possible ?
<tanne> hi@all
<tanne> i have a problem on pandaboard es running ubuntu 12.04 arm omap4. if audio output device is set to hdmi-audio the video and audio player like slow motion. Is there someone here who has the same problems? thx
<tanne> ubuntu 11.10 shows the same problem. if audio output device is set to pandaES audio everything is fine
<djszapi> ogra_: ping
<djszapi> the second run of "rtcwake -s 5 -m mem" does not work on my pandaboard with the ubuntu (linaro) image for some reasons. :(
<timholum> hello, I installed ubuntu on a beaglebone using http://elinux.org/BeagleBoardUbuntu tutorial, I now need to compile a kernel driver, and I can not find the kernel source package, I did 'apt-cache search linux-headers-$(uname -r)' and that comes up blank, any Ideas as to where to find the kernel source package for my system?
<timholum> this is the output of uname -a, Linux omap 3.2.0-psp6 #1 Thu Mar 22 04:30:37 UTC 2012 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux
<rcn-ee> timholum, it's external..
<rcn-ee> it's hosted as a script here: https://github.com/RobertCNelson/linux-dev/tree/am33x-v3.2
<rcn-ee> fingers crossed, it'll be mainline 3.5/3.6
<mythos> hmm... does someone know, where i could get a flashbinary for the arm-architecture?
<mythos> android-one does not work, because of too many android-specific libraries
<XorA> you stuck with gnash or lightspark
<rcn-ee> if your on omap, ti has one you can register/download.. haven't tried it but i know it's there..
<mythos> how do i check if it is an omap?
<rcn-ee> what processor are you running on?
 * XorA sees 12.04 LTS spash on beagleXM
<rcn-ee> or even what board?
<mythos> rcn-ee, http://paste.ubuntu.com/963425/
<mythos> it is an ti evalboard
<rcn-ee> well, you can't tel from that paste..
<mythos> i thought so too =)
<rcn-ee> if it's an ti eval board, it would fall under the omap family/subfmaily
<mythos> what does omap mean?
<infinity> OMAP is TI's family of ARM SoCs.
<XorA> omap and whatever catalogue call theres this week :-D
<rcn-ee> for us, run under the "mach-omap2" kernel. ;)
<mythos> ok, it is an omap-board
<infinity> OMAP3 is what one finds on the Beagleboard, and in many phones and tablets out there, OMAP4 is on the Panda, and some other shiny hardware (like the Kindle Fire), OMAP5 is their new Cortex-A15 SoC...
<mythos> my board is a ti8148evm
<rcn-ee> mythos, found it.. http://www.ti.com/tool/adobeflash-a8  good luck, there's an x11 bin, haven't ever tried it..
<mythos> im going to look in the specs
<rcn-ee> ah, with the reorg, that is now in the 'omap buisiness unit'. ;)
<mythos> omg, thank you rcn-ee =D
<XorA> rcn-ee: I love that TI has been re-orging for at least 5 years now :-D
<rcn-ee> XorA, when i was at the ti summit last week, for the sitara group, it's like the 3rd time this year already. ;)
<XorA> kinda like put all their staff in a giant tombola and see where they fall out
 * XorA feels lucky MIS is pretty stable
<rcn-ee> side note, the reason for the mess of the am335x upstream status makes perfect sense.. there's no dev in that team yet. ;)
 * XorA has a login screen woo woo
<davecheney> has anyone used perf on 12.04/omap4 ?
#ubuntu-arm 2012-05-03
<thelegace_> hi could someone tell me why im getting this error Hash sum mismath for gettext
<twb> Probably because the hash sums don't match
<twb> if this is during an apt-get run, that's usually because the mirror is broken or an http proxy is caching strangely, or even just because the connection was lost halfway through
<scientes> yeah whenever you get that error, just run "apt-get update" again
<scientes> and as long as you only have ubuntu sources, that works 100% of the time in my experience
<scientes> oh wait, hash sum,
<scientes> then you have to sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archive/<PACKAGE>
<scientes> which is hella annoying
<scientes> sometimes it works itsself out, but not always
<thelegace_> ya scientes its not fixing the problem
<thelegace_> could it be just be a mirror problem
<thelegace_> oh ok
<thelegace_> that fixed it
<thelegace_> deleting it from the pool directory
<scientes> yeah you have to do that some times
<scientes> quite annoying
<scientes> I have apt-cacher-ng too
<scientes> and i've had to log into the acng server and delete it there as well
<xnox> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/arm-q-platforms-emerging
<xnox> I thought Raspberry Pi is not supported by current ubuntu arm[el?] port
<ogra_> EEEK !
 * ogra_ sighs deeeeeeeeply
 * xnox maybe I should not comment on that blueprint....
<twb> That blueprint boils down to "now that we have migrated to armv7 so everyone is happy, Pi comes out and we can sell to it so we should go back to armv5" ?
<ogra_> twb, yeah, and there is also that openmoko platform ... and they all want to run unity on it :P
<twb> IMO the answer is "no tough shit, you should have thought of that 18mo ago"
<twb> "Why do you think it's $25 instead of $100?  Because it's an obsolete arch!"
<twb> ogra_: we should create a 286 emulator in minecraft and then propose to make the i386 packages all support it OOTB
<ogra_> ++
<micahg> twb: you don't even have to go that far, i386 is i686 :)
<twb> micahg: all of it?  I thought it was a hodge-podge of i386 i586 and i686
<twb> Maybe that's only in debian land
<twb> Also our emulated 286 would have no FPU or MMU
<micahg> yeah, Debian's still targetting some 586 machines, I think we've been at 686 since at least maverick
<twb> micahg: Okey dokeyt
<micahg> and now pae is gone :)
<micahg> err...non-pae :)
<twb> micahg: soekris net5501 doesn't support PAE -- that bit me when I tried to put lucid server kernel on it :-/
<twb> Fortunately I chucked that out because it couldn't handle our dirty power
<micahg> I thought there was a non-pae lucid server kernel
<twb> Shrug
<twb> Urgh, the I/O on this TF101 is not noticable -- except in apt
<twb> It takes like 30s just to read the sources lists out of /var and into memory
<twb> Package installs are hugely slow too, even with unsafe-io in dpkg.cfg
<djszapi> ogra_: hey...
 * ppisati -> disappears for a bit
<thelegace_> hi im trying to compile this library called gst-rtsp
<thelegace_> when i run .configure it says configure: error: no gstreamer-1.0 >= 0.11.0
<thelegace_> but gstreamer is installed
<thelegace_> nvm i was using to new version of the library
<ppisati> ogra_: "Ubuntu Configurations for Raspberry Pi and Other Emerging ARM Platforms"
<ppisati> ogra_: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/2012-05-09/
<ogra_> sigh
<ppisati> ogra_: :)
<ogra_> well, we apparently have to face it at least once :/
<timholum> rcn-ee: thanks ( Also sorry about the late responce, my boss came in and needed me to go with him to work on something
<lilstevie_> "Being that the Raspberry Pi hardware platform has recently released, it's likely that many will install Ubuntu on this device." <- um what
<XorA> lilstevie_: you can install ubuntu on it
<lilstevie_> since when
<XorA> 8.04
<lilstevie_> unless you are talking about karmic
<XorA> ubuntu arm wasnt always armv7
<lilstevie_> I know it wasn't
<lilstevie_> wait, karmic was armv7 wasn't it
<ogra_> nope, v6
<ogra_> jaunty was v5
<rcn-ee> lucid, was the first armv7, it was armv6 karmic, armv5 jaunty..
<XorA> it only take a motivated individual with too many server class machine free to do an armv5 rebuild, can call it oldbuntu or something :-)
<lilstevie_> ah
<lilstevie_> but anyway, hardly seems relevant for UDS to talk about jaunty or karmic on the rpi
<XorA> as someone else said, its like the i386 of arm boards
<lilstevie_> heh
<XorA> still anoying that my one machine that is different is the Sheeva, but its debian so no too much different
<lilstevie> I was considering the pi
<lilstevie> but I like my t2 desktop and t3 tablet too much to take a step backwards like that
<XorA> my only regret with RPI is I didnt buy one then list it on ebay without opening it
<XorA> lilstevie: still waiting for 100% working Transformer :-D
<lilstevie> XorA: heh
<lilstevie> it is getting there :)
<lilstevie> how long did it take for the ac100?
<lilstevie> to get to its state
<XorA> no idea
<lilstevie> working on getting the prime up to a basic working state
<XorA> I didnt see enough in prime to upgrade
<lilstevie> heh
<lilstevie> tegra3
<lilstevie> ^^ biggest reason to upgrade
<XorA> for android I mean
<XorA> I could see me upgrading for fully working Ubuntu
<XorA> but normal transformer already plays videos at full speed and changes pages on pdfs/comics instantanrously
<lilstevie> I thought that
<lilstevie> then I got a prime
<ahs3> ogra_: hey.  finally got around to booting my cubox; it came with lucid pre-installed :)
<ogra_> ahs3, yeah, i heard so
<ogra_> we had someone here instaling precise on it from ubuntu-core
<ahs3> oh, nice.  that was going to be my next step
<jonmasters_> hey, who owns the audit userspace binaries?
<ogra_> jonmasters_, well, ubuntu has no package owners like debian does ...
<ogra_> auditd is in universe, your best bet is probably #ubuntu-motu
<jonmasters_> well, it's broken and there's a kernel patch coming soon you'll need to pick up too. Just wanted to let you guys know :)
<infinity> jonmasters_: Time to join MOTU and contribute? ;)
<infinity> jonmasters_: I'll trade you an ubuntu.com for a fedora.org.
<ogra_> lol
<jonmasters_> infinity: MOTU is "Masters of the Universe", right? I'm already a Masters of the Universe ;)
<infinity> jonmasters_: :P
<djszapi> ogra_: wow
<djszapi> The _FPU_EXTENDED, _FPU_GETCW and _FPU_SETCW macros are not available on ubuntu-arm
<djszapi> hefty; it causes the openal software break during the build.
<djszapi> http://paste.kde.org/468116/ -> ohh, so it is there, just not by the default include path...
<infinity> djszapi: /usr/include/<triplet>/ is on the default path.
<infinity> djszapi: If it wasn't, pretty much nothing in the archive would build. :P
<djszapi> /usr/include/<triplet>/ is on the default path.
<ogra_> janimo`, yo ho ho ... will you ne at UDS ?
<ogra_> *be
<janimo`> ogra_, nope, not this one
<ogra_> *sniff*
<ogra_> have you seen my mail to the ac100 list ?
<janimo`> regarding the armhf package build?
<ogra_> we have hf drivers ... but apparently they need a 3.1 kernel
<janimo`> I thought there was no 3.1 kernel from marvin24 yet
<janimo`> or later for that matter
<janimo`> just WIP
<ogra_> i got them stable running now with marvins 3.1
<janimo`> ah ok
<ogra_> but have issues booting the kernel :P
<infinity> Shame we never got a 3.2 kernel. :/
<janimo`> how is it stable if the kernel does not boot :) ?
<ogra_> i can only successfully boot if i add break=bottom ... and then kill the shell in the initrd
<janimo`> ah
<ogra_> something makes it hang otherwise ...
<ogra_> there must be a bad race somewhere
<janimo`> does it need 3.1 or >=3.1  ?
<ogra_> (though just adding sleeps randomly to the scripts didnt help either)
<janimo`> I thought a lot of tegra2 and ac100 bits were going into 3.3
<ogra_> i think it uses 3.1.10
<ogra_> not sure how many will and if the binary driver works with it
<janimo`> afaik we used the earlier L4T drivers with kernels newer than what nvidia suggested and had in the SDK
<ogra_> well, sure, but someone will have to test that
<ogra_> i dont think there is any usable 3.3 tegra tree anywhere yet
<ogra_> and i'm soure there will still be enough to add
<infinity> If a lot of tegra stuff has been upstreamed in 3.3, perhaps 3.4 can be made to work? :P
<infinity> And we could actually match the distro kernel...
<ogra_> i think there are bits upstream wont accept easily
<ogra_> similar to omap4
<infinity> Well, sure, we can still carry a patchset.
<infinity> Most of omap4 is upstream by now, AFAIK.
<ogra_> thats what i mean ... it wont be for free like omap3
<ogra_> and for omap4 the DSS code wont go upstream
<ogra_> so if you want full display support you still need a patchset
<marvin24_DT> well, you can try my for-next branch if you want to be at the bleeding edge
<marvin24_DT> it has just 6 patches to enable kms driver
<marvin24_DT> but I guess it's not much fun
<ogra_> thats what version ? 3.3 ? 3.4 ? chromeos 3.something ?
<marvin24_DT> -next
<marvin24_DT> 3.4-rc5
<marvin24_DT> mainline
<marvin24_DT> but no suspend
<ogra_> bah
<marvin24_DT> and only basic powersave
<ogra_> what else is broken ?
<ogra_> bah, even worse
<marvin24_DT> broken?
<marvin24_DT> nothing
<marvin24_DT> just "missing"
<ogra_> well, suspend, powersave ...
<ogra_> does sound work ?
<marvin24_DT> yes
<ogra_> display ... touchpad ... wlan
<marvin24_DT> it is mainlined for a long time now
<marvin24_DT> all working
<ogra_> hmm. nice
<ogra_> so only power mgmt and suspend ? thats not as bad as i thought
<marvin24_DT> tegra folks invested much time into device tree conversion
<ogra_> great
<marvin24_DT> so not much is done on the hw support front
<marvin24_DT> it seems all the board files will be removed next time
<ogra_> so only DT then ?
<marvin24_DT> yes
<ogra_> good
<marvin24_DT> so if you want to port to a new device, just add a text file ;-)
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> intresting that its actually nvidia that got that far
<marvin24_DT> I have no idea where omap is now
<ogra_> if you look at other new things in technology ... i.e. kms ... it takes them a century to adapt
<marvin24_DT> I also see a lot of patches from ti
<ogra_> yeah, b ut thats likely rather for omap4
<marvin24_DT> kms is not mainlined yet (therefore the 6 patches)
<marvin24_DT> but they are very small though
<ogra_> well, kms in general ... even on x86
<marvin24_DT> I think alied already can live with them
<ogra_> its like what ... 6 years old now ?
<ogra_> and it took them this long to adapt their drivers
<marvin24_DT> btw, is it possible to build a xf86-video-modesetting package?
<marvin24_DT> for armhf?
<ogra_> i dont see why not
<marvin24_DT> I hate to build it myself all the time
<marvin24_DT> I mean add it to the ubuntu distro
<ogra_> file a bug, i'll talk to RAOF (org maintainer) next week
<ogra_> s/org/xorg/
<marvin24_DT> ogra_: against what?
<ogra_> hmm., good question, can you build it from any source we laready have ?
<ogra_> *already
<ogra_> if not, just the ubuntu project
<marvin24_DT> yes, basicly it is just one file
<marvin24_DT> (and a man page)
<marvin24_DT> eh, n
<marvin24_DT> o
<marvin24_DT> no source package yet
<ogra_> right, just file it against ubuntu then
<marvin24_DT> done
<evolvdone> I'm having a problem with getting ubuntu loaded up on my pandaboard es. When I first boot up after loading the image on the SD card everything seems to be working then it reboots and I get a erro saying "Errors were found while checking the disk drive for /"
<evolvdone> Anyone seen this before?
<infinity> evolvdone: Your card's failing.
<infinity> evolvdone: Not much else to say about that.
<evolvdone> bummer I just got it
<davecheney> if you just burnt the image onto the card, did you check the sha1sum ?
<infinity> evolvdone: Assuming you wrote to the card correctly, the install is fairly foolproof after that.
<davecheney> but it's most likely just burnt out
<evolvdone> yeah I tried it both in windows and linux to see if it would make a difference
<infinity> SD card quality (or lack thereof) is the reason I wish we'd stop doing the preinstalled images and just make people use external hard drives. :P
<evolvdone> I have a external hd around I could use, I still need a working sd card to get that to work though, correct?
<infinity> evolvdone: You need an SD that works siginificantly less robustly, though. :)
<TypoNAM> infinity: aren't preinstalled images still useful for USB external hard drives?
<infinity> evolvdone: Installing to an external HDD just means having a small 8MB vfat partition on a card.
<evolvdone> Ha, guess I will give that working then
<infinity> TypoNAM: using a d-i image to install directly to the hard drive is a lot less hassle in the end.
<infinity> TypoNAM: And means you don't have to boot your entire OS from flash...
<evolvdone> a d-i image?
<infinity> http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/precise/main/installer-armhf/current/images/omap4/netboot/
<infinity> Grab boot.img-fb.gz, zcat to a card, boot, enjoy.
<infinity> (or -serial.gz, if you prefer using a serial terminal)
<infinity> Granted, neither of those will install ubuntu-desktop by default, but that's an easy enough fix once you're done.
<evolvdone> awesome stuff
<infinity> (And given that they don't, they're also in a better position if you wanted to try, say, kubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop or lubuntu-desktop instead)
<davecheney> are there any dev boards that offer sata (or even pata?) as an option
<evolvdone> thanks for the help, i'm going to mess with it now
<infinity> davecheney: The i.MX53 QuickStart has SATA.
<davecheney> i looked at that when i got my panda
<infinity> davecheney: As does the Marvell ArmadaXP, though we don't talk about that one.
<davecheney> either it wasn't in stock, or it had teeny tiny onboard ram
<davecheney> and i knew the panda just worked (tm)
<infinity> davecheney: In general, I'd recommend a Panda over the QuickStart just because the CPU is significantly speedier, but when the MX6 boards come out, they'll really be worth a look.
<infinity> (I have both on my desk, I love my QuickStart, but an A8 just can't compete with a dual-core A9)
<davecheney> in australia, i had to take what I could get
<davecheney> everything else was backordered
<davecheney> even then I had to priomse to Mouser that I wasn't going to make a bomb with it or something
<infinity> ;)
<davecheney> fwiw, i've been running a panda for about 6 months on a crap 8gb memory card I bought at the supermarket
<davecheney> i host my /home on nfs and mount /tmp on a ramdisk
<davecheney> so the card doesn't take much of a pounding
<infinity> Certainly helps, yeah.
<infinity> I've burned through a lot of cards doing development on these things.
<infinity> THough I have a Lexar that Just Won't Die.
<davecheney> i understand about sd frustration, but being able to gunzip the image, plug in my monitor and turn on
<davecheney> was pretty bloody amazing
<infinity> Yeah, it's a really neat tool for demoing.
<davecheney> no serial cable jiggery pokery, or buying a dodgy jtag usb adapter (hello netgear stora) from a forum
<infinity> Though I think it gives an unfairly poor user experince at times.
<infinity> (Full Ubuntu desktop + Firefox off an SD, even a "nice" class 10, is... Slow)
<davecheney> yeah
<infinity> http://paste.ubuntu.com/965823/ <-- Says it all.
<infinity> SATA > USB > SD
<infinity> (All on the same board)
<davecheney> whoa, that is crapz0r
<davecheney> maybe I should netboot this board
<davecheney> although that would be ~10Mb/s
#ubuntu-arm 2012-05-04
<jimerickson> after latest update on 12.04 i am getting lots of kernel panics on my pandaboard ES.
<infinity> jimerickson: -> #ubuntu-kernel
<infinity> jimerickson: Or, better yet, file a bug.
<jimerickson> infinity: thanks will do
<infinity> jimerickson: Actually, wait.  The kernel hasn't been updated for omap4 since release.
<infinity> jimerickson: Are you using a non-Ubuntu kernel?  (maybe from the tiomap-dev PPA?)
<jimerickson> no
<infinity> 3.2.0-1412-omap4 #16-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Tue Apr 17 19:38:42 UTC 2012
<infinity> ^-- That kernel, then?
<jimerickson> one minute i will check
<infinity> It certainly hasn't panicked for me yet, and I do pretty nasty things to my Panda and PandaES so, yeah, please file a bug if it's that kernel.
<TypoNAM> same here, no kernel panics with Ubuntu 12.04 on my pandaboard ES
<jimerickson> yes it is that kernel. i am on my way to file a bug.
<infinity> jimerickson: Kay, thanks.  Source package is "linux-ti-omap4"
<jimerickson> ok no problem
<infinity> (And when you say "panic", you do mean panic, right, not oopses?)
<infinity> Not that you shouldn't also file oopses.
<jimerickson> no its a panic
<infinity> Alrighty.  File away.  Logs and/or pictures (if it's dying before it can sync syslog to disk) please. ;)
<infinity> And man, I haven't looked at dmesg on an ES before (just got mine)... This omap_thermal stuff is nooooooisy.
<jimerickson> infinity it will have to be a picture. its dying before anything gets synced to syslog
<infinity> Think I might see about shutting that up in an SRU.
<ericbutters> hi. what is default user/passw for ubuntu-core-11.10-core-armel??
<ogra_> there is no user
<ogra_> ubuntu-core is to build your own images on top of it mostly
<ogra_> or to use it as a chroot
<ogra_> if you want to use it as a rootfs you need to configure it (add a user, make networking work, set timezone, language etc)
<ericbutters> i started a getty on ttySAC2 and got: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=kfv1t4bn
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> it obvously doesnt even have a hostname :)
<ericbutters> orga_ how to setup if i can not login?
<ogra_> you have to set it up before or install oem-config in the image and enable it
<ogra_> it isnt designed to be used as a rootfs as is
<ndec_> ericbutters: http://omapedia.org/wiki/OMAP_Ubuntu_Core
<ericbutters> i downloaded ubuntu-core-11.10-core-armel.tar.gz extracted to folder that is exported via NFS and mounted that from my device
<ndec_> if you hack /etc/passwd, you can setup a no passwd 'root' account...
<ogra_> so configure the root on the NFS server
<ogra_> right
<ericbutters> ndec_ i see in etc/passwd root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash
<ericbutters> could you pls say what should i modify?
<ogra_> ericbutters, read the url ndec_ gave you
<ogra_> it tells exactly what to modify :)
<ndec_> that's the purpose of making wikis, indeed !
<ericbutters> yes, i did. i removed '*' from shadow..
<ndec_> argh... sorry..
<ndec_> i meants /etc/shadow... it's just my finger that typed /etc/passwd...
<ericbutters> no problem :) .. but this has no effect
<ericbutters> i started with runlevel 1 .. that worked ;)
<ericbutters> maybe someone knows what could cause that: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=kAuJ4RD0
<ericbutters> i used a armv7 toolchain..
<ogra_> well, what kind of board is that ?
<ericbutters> it is S5PC100 (samsung) cortex-a8
<ericbutters> but i will try an other toolchain right now..
<ericbutters> for my linux kernel..
<GrueMaster> ndec_: Morning.  Did you get your blaze back ok?
<GrueMaster> Gotta run (new job).  Ping me if you got it.
<jimerickson> infinity: i filed bug #994368 last night about the kernel panics on pandaboard ES.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 994368 in linux-ti-omap4 "linux-ti-omap4 kernel panics on pandaboard ES" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/994368
#ubuntu-arm 2012-05-05
<fmaker> I'm running the 12.04 release on my pandaboard with kernel 3.2.0-1412-omap4 and I want to build a module on my x86 machine. However, when I get the deb pkg source for linux-ti-omap-3.2.0 or from git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-precise.git and tag Ubuntu-3.2.0-1412.16, the Makefile says the version is 3.2.14. wtf?
<fmaker> and then the vermagic of my module doesn't match so I can't load it
<scientes> fmaker, you can build modules on your x86 machine
<scientes> however you need to create a file called .scmversion
<scientes> with the exact version string of the kernel
<scientes> but that is only if you change the source
<infinity> If all you want to do is build a module, you just need the headers, not the complete source.
<infinity> And there's little/no point in cross-compiling it on your x86 machine.
<scientes> infinity, yeah I shouldn'y be telling people how to screw up their computers :P
<infinity> Your Panda can do it more than quickly enough.
<fmaker> Well I want to make some other changes later to the kernel itself so I'd like to find the full source.
<scientes> fmaker, then you should build the whole thing
<infinity> apt-get source linux-ti-omap4
<scientes> or that ^, sure
<fmaker> infinity, that's what i did. Try it, the makefile is a different version
<fmaker> not 3.2.0
<fmaker> oh wait
<infinity> Yes, and?
<scientes> fmaker, umm, iyeah
<fmaker> maybe I didn't do exactly that
<fmaker> I used the normal uname -r
<fmaker> ok I already tried the linux-ti-omap4 pkg
<fmaker> Try it and you'll see the same Makefile I see
<fmaker> 3.2.14
<infinity> Yes.
<infinity> It *is* 3.2.14.
<infinity> This isn't news.
<fmaker> So there is just one package for all versions
<scientes> fmaker, that is 3.2
<infinity> "all versions"...?
<infinity> We only ship one version of the kernel in precise, so sure.
<scientes> fmaker, i think you need to read up on the kernel's stably policies
<scientes> *versioning
<infinity> Well, and how the Debian packaging works, if you really want to know how and why it gets versioned the way it does.
<scientes> yeh the debian packages don't bump the 0
<scientes> like ruby 1.9.3 is ruby1.9.1 b/c debian stuff
<infinity> This is pretty kernel-specific, I'm not sure how ruby relates. :P
<infinity> (The ruby1.9.1 source package is just a hilarious oops, IMO)
<scientes> in that fmaker should trust that apt-get source and apt-get install get the same versions
<fmaker> not like x86 where you have one for each, i.e. linux-image-2.6.32-21-generic, linux-image-2.6.32-25-generic, etc
<infinity> fmaker: Eh?
<scientes> fmaker, actually you do
<infinity> fmaker: When there's more than one kernel version, there's a source package for each.  We've just only released one kernel for omap4 on precise so far.
<infinity> (Well, since release)
<infinity> fmaker: On precise x86, you'll find exactly the same situation.
<infinity> (Well, except that there's already been an SRU)
<fmaker> ok I'll read up on ubuntu kernel release stuff, thanks. Btw, if ARM on my pandaboard is quite stable so far
<fmaker> good bit faster than the last dev. release I downloaded too
<infinity> You're welcome. ;)
<infinity> Six months of my life well spent.
<infinity> Or well-wasted.
<infinity> I'm never sure which.
<fmaker> I'm actually working on a driver to use with Android, but it is sooooo much easier to develop it with Ubuntu
<fmaker> and then bring it to the Android setup
<fmaker> easily saves me a couple weeks
<infinity> Well, Android's not a development platform.  I don't think they ever plan to make it self-hosting.
<infinity> So, yeah, Ubuntu's a reasonably popular choice for Android dev, I hear. :)
<fmaker> well at Google most of the developers use Goobuntu, which is based on Ubuntu
<fmaker> servers are all Goobuntu
<scientes> fmaker, why don't you use mainline linux then?
<scientes> fmaker, unless you arn't planning on submitting it for merging.....
<fmaker> The reason I'm writing the driver is to connect to a SPI high speed and precision ADC
<fmaker> in order to try some different power strategies inside the kernel using this fast power meter
<fmaker> Which is a big issue in mobile, hence Android
<scientes> fmaker, yeah you should be using mainline https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git
<fmaker> Yeah I'll get there, I want to get something up and running  first.
<fmaker> anyways, thanks for pointing me the right way :)
<scientes> git clone ^that address
<scientes> if you arn't developing in git, your insane IMHO
<scientes> fmaker, mainline kernels now run android
<scientes> fmaker, however with mainline + android your phone will never suspend
<aliDog> Hi all, I need to build a utility (ez-ipupdate) for the pandaboard, as I cannot find a pre-built binary. Do I need to use the linaro toolchain to cross-compile this? Thanks for any input.
<aliDog> I don' t want to build the whole installation image; just a single utility which I can copy over onto the already-running board.
#ubuntu-arm 2013-04-29
<shadeslayer> hrw: ping
<hrw> shadeslayer: pong
<shadeslayer> hey!
<shadeslayer> So, I was wondering, I got my kernel to mount the ubuntu AC100 rootfs and start X
<shadeslayer> ( Nexus 10 )
<shadeslayer> however the screen is completely black
<shadeslayer> it loads the fbdev driver, but lightdm complains about not being able to use VT7, ogra_ suggested something might be missing in my kernel, I thought you might know
<shadeslayer> I've twiddled with a few options, but none of them seem to work
<hrw> which kernel you took?
<hrw> I would suggest android one
<shadeslayer> hrw: that's the one I'm using
<shadeslayer> or well, the CM10.1 branch
<hrw> cool
<hrw> enabled text consoles etc?
<shadeslayer> uh, fbcon doesn't work
<shadeslayer> if I enable fbcon, it doesn't even boot from what I can tell
<shadeslayer> the only way I know it boots is because the screen turns off and turns on when X tries to start and adb comes up from inside the ubuntu rootfs
<shadeslayer> and ofcourse I can access X/dmesg logs
<hrw> pastebinit both please
<shadeslayer> ack, give me 20 minutes
<shadeslayer> I even tried out the phablet-10.1 kernel
<shadeslayer> no go on that one as well
<shadeslayer> hrw: Xorg log : http://paste.kde.org/734324
<shadeslayer> hrw: dmesg http://paste.kde.org/734330
<hrw> each time I see 'Manta' (which is nexus10 codename) I laugh.
<shadeslayer> :D
<hrw> Manta is Polish vendor for cheap electronics
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> The Nexus 10 is anything but cheap
<hrw> [    7.013493] s3c-fb exynos5-fb.1: failed to find bootloader framebuffer
<shadeslayer> ah yes
<shadeslayer> I've disabled that
<hrw> so you do not have framebuffer at all
<hrw> that's why no screen
<shadeslayer> err ... /dev/fb0 does exist
<shadeslayer> what I've disabled is s3c2410-wdt.fb=0x600000
<shadeslayer> or something like that
<shadeslayer> which basically points to a location where the boot image is stored
<hrw> right. X11 finds framebuffer
<shadeslayer> yeah
<hrw> shadeslayer: ubuntu touch image does not work?
<shadeslayer> that one does
<shadeslayer> however I want to switch containers
<shadeslayer> infact, I don't want the android bits at the moment
<hrw> so why not take ubuntu touch kernel and change config only with what you need?
<shadeslayer> hrw: uh, tried that as well
<shadeslayer> the phablet 10.1 branch, didn't work
<hrw> changed too much?
<shadeslayer> can give you logs with that as well
<shadeslayer> don't think so
<hrw> shadeslayer: can you build and boot ubuntu touch kernel?
<shadeslayer> sure, give me a couple of seconds
<hrw> I do not like vendor kernels...
<hrw> chromebook one can for example boot without keyboard
<shadeslayer> hrw: is the one from the phablet 10.1 branch fine with you?
<hrw> shadeslayer: I do not have any nexus device free to experiment with ubuntu
<hrw> shadeslayer: my nexus4 (mako) is my phone and nexus 7 (grouper) my main tablet
<shadeslayer> I have to go out for a bit, be back in an hour
<shadeslayer> ah nvm
<shadeslayer> hrw: http://paste.kde.org/734348 dmesg with phablet 10.1 kernel
<shadeslayer> hrw: Xorg log http://paste.kde.org/734354
<hrw> shadeslayer: and no screen still?
<shadeslayer> nope
<hrw> shadeslayer: discuss maybe with ubuntu touch kernel guys - they will know more
<shadeslayer> I don't even know where to start because I don't really know what's going wrong :P
<shadeslayer> Xorg log seems fine to me
<shadeslayer> hrw: who would that be?
<hrw> no idea
<shadeslayer> heh okay :)
<hrw> shadeslayer: #ubuntu-touch or #ubuntu-phone I would go
<shadeslayer> ack
<hrw> shadeslayer: ask rsalveti as he is from Ubuntu Touch team
<shadeslayer> already talked to him, he suggested trying the modesetting driver
<shadeslayer> that didn't work as well, there were some setgid errors with that driver
<shadeslayer> hrw: http://paste.kde.org/734366/
<shadeslayer> last couple of lines of that log
<hrw> show me kernel config
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/734372
<shadeslayer> I only changed CONFIG_VT and appended root=/dev/mmcpblk0p9
<shadeslayer> oh and ofcourse, disabled the watchdog timer
<shadeslayer> s3c2410-wdt.tmr_atboot=0 < that
<hrw> cant help ;(
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> rsalveti: ^^ Any other ideas? I'm completely stuck here
<shadeslayer> maybe I should make my own tar with the armsoc driver and the mali opengles lib from the chromebook
<shadeslayer> though I doubt it'll solve these issues
<shadeslayer> hrw: oh and /dev/console exists as well
<shadeslayer> hrw: a bit of googling gave me http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/10/06/%23ubuntu-arm.html
<shadeslayer> so enabling CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING to check if that makes it work
<shadeslayer> hmm nope
 * shadeslayer looks at lightdm code
<shadeslayer> @_@
<shadeslayer> hrw: btw #ubuntu-phone is invite only xD
<hrw> ah
<hrw> was open
<shadeslayer> hrw: so, you didn't get this VT_ACTIVATE issue on the chromebook? and fbcon just worked?
<hrw> shadeslayer: I have both text console and X11
<shadeslayer> must be fun
<shadeslayer> I can't get either to work :/
<hrw> hm. but recent system restarts x11 when I switch to vt ;(
<shadeslayer> do you have a zImage that I can use from the chromebook?
<shadeslayer> just to check if that will work
<hrw> shadeslayer: apt-get install linux-chromebook
<shadeslayer> I'm on x86 :P
<hrw> shadeslayer: apt-get install linux-chromebook:armhf
<hrw> and -d
<shadeslayer> will download deb from http://pad.lv/u/linux-chromebook
<shadeslayer> and try again
<shadeslayer> nope E: Unable to locate package linux-chromebook
<shadeslayer> probbaly because I don't have ports.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list
<shadeslayer> nope, still nothing
 * satellit_TS Testing Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on trimslice (arm)
<debdeb> hi
<debdeb> am i right here for ubuntu on nexus7?
#ubuntu-arm 2013-04-30
<shadeslayer> hm, no robert_ancell :(
<shadeslayer> robert_ancell: ping :)
<shadeslayer> robert_ancell: for some reason I think lightdm isn't starting up on my Nexus 10 : http://paste.kde.org/735290/
<shadeslayer> I thought maybe you could help shed some light on this, I'm using the AC100 rootfs from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-preinstalled/current/
<robert_ancell> shadeslayer, According to LightDM, it thinks it is running a greeter according to the log
<robert_ancell> shadeslayer, have you got /var/log/lightdm/x-0-greeter.log?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> it has one line : ** (lightdm-gtk-greeter:3884): WARNING **: Failed to open sessions directory: Error opening directory '/usr/share/lightdm/remote-sessions': No such file or directory
<robert_ancell> shadeslayer, there are warnings about the VTs not working - I guess you don't have VT support on the build? It shouldn't matter though
<shadeslayer> robert_ancell: I do ( CONFIG_VT=y )
<robert_ancell> shadeslayer, hmm, that doesn't give any hints. What do you see? Text or black screen?
<shadeslayer> black screen
<shadeslayer> the backlight is on, but there's absolutely nothing on the screen
<shadeslayer> fwiw framebuffer console doesn't work
<robert_ancell> shadeslayer, what does /var/log/lightdm/x-0.log say? If LightDM is having trouble with the VTs then X might be too
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/735308/
<shadeslayer> Xorg.0.log : http://paste.kde.org/735314/
<shadeslayer> robert_ancell: I have no idea what's going wrong here tbh
<robert_ancell> shadeslayer, Everything seems fine in the lightdm/x logs. Talking to RAOF (X guy) he says it's likely your framebuffer device works.
<robert_ancell> Can you start X manually with X -retro and see the checkerboard background?
<shadeslayer> I can write a quick upstart script to check that
 * ogra_ wonders if there is some DPMS issue involved
<ogra_> like ... your display is fully up but immediately suspended via DPMS
<shadeslayer> uhhh doubt it
<shadeslayer> the backlight brightness is quite high
<shadeslayer> and then if I leave it like that for about 20 minutes, the screen turns off
<ogra_> there are different DPMS states :)
<shadeslayer> oh
 * shadeslayer only knows 2 :P
<shadeslayer> robert_ancell: so I just need to run `X -retro` ?
<ogra_> off/blank/suspend come to mind
<robert_ancell> shadeslayer, yes, as root. That should show a cursor and a background
<robert_ancell> or there is a video driver problem
<shadeslayer> uhhh ....
<shadeslayer> Xorg :0 -retro doesn't do anything, and there are no logs :S
<shadeslayer> no Xorg.0.log
<shadeslayer> it's empty
<shadeslayer> the screen doesn't flicker like it did with lightdm as well
<shadeslayer> ( when it started lightdm the screen used to turn off and turn on again
<shadeslayer> )
<shadeslayer> ogra_: robert_ancell ^^
<robert_ancell> shadeslayer, outside my knowledge then - if X doesn't work lightdm can't display anything
<shadeslayer> true
<shadeslayer> maybe RAOF knows something about this
<marin> hello, Im having some trouble with roostock, the error Im getting is : "./rootstock: 1000: ./rootstock: cannot create /tmp/tmp.C7sAyhcAxf/tmpmount/etc/fstab: Directory nonexistent" , Ubuntu 13.04 any info about this?
<shadeslayer> hrw: I don't suppose you have a link to the armhf libgles so that comes with the Samsung Chromebook
<UndrWater> hello all...i recently put an 11.10 image on my igepv2, and it boots up to the login screen...i have a Guest account, but no obvious way to do administrative tasks (sudo asks for Guest pass).  Am I missing something obvious?
<UndrWater> i did google for default root or guess passwords, but nothing seems to work
#ubuntu-arm 2013-05-01
<infinity> hrw: *poke, poke*
<infinity> hrw: Can you pretty please verify https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-utils/+bug/1126633
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1126633 in alsa-utils (Ubuntu Quantal) "Please mark alsa-utils Multi-Arch: foreign" [Low,Fix committed]
<infinity> hrw: If we don't get anyone verifying those alsa-utils fixes, we'll have to revert them.
#ubuntu-arm 2013-05-02
<asie> hey
<asie> lilstevie: i have been out of the loop on the almost-dead TF101 dev scene for a year or so... what is currently the best kernel to run Linux on?
<asie> as in, out of the tf101 ones
<lilstevie> asie, tf101 is an outdated device, so... none?
<asie> lilstevie: well, i'm stuck with one
<asie> selling it is out of the question as there's a $200 chinese knockoff going around
<asie> so whatever money i'd get for it compared to how much I paid for it is a no-no
<asie> so i better use it for something
#ubuntu-arm 2013-05-03
<rnix> hi, is it possible to create a backup image of currently installed device?
<rnix> device = N7
<rnix> which the again is installable via fastboot flash userdata ...
<rnix> /s/the/then
<et0ne> hi
<et0ne> got a litle problem over here... I installed manually the latest bootimage and and image of raring from here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-preinstalled/current/ onto my nexus 7 device
<et0ne> everything works out good... but i can't boot into fastboot-mode anymore... it seems that the device powers down while holding the powerbutton (including the other two keys which are needed) to boot into it.
<tassadar_> fastboot mode is power button + volume down, not both of them
<et0ne> adb itselfe does not find any devices anymore...
<et0ne> thx i will try it
<Guest49891> building raring kernel for nexus7 as per instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Kernel, where does the bootimg live post compile?
<tassadar_> if you got into APX mode by chance (pwer button + volume up, screen does not power up, it doesn't do anything visible), then you have to hold power button for ~10s until it restarts
<tassadar_> Guest49891: I think it makes only .deb package, the boot image itself is generated on the device when you install it
<tassadar_> but you can boot zImage only and make boot image yourself
<et0ne> thx tassadar_ just those two buttons...
<et0ne> has anyone tryed a dualboot on the nexus 7?
<tassadar_> yeah ^^
<et0ne> then maybe i'll have a lot of questions, soon ;)
<Guest49891> tassader_: I see .udeb and .deb files, how to munge them onto the device
<tassadar_> well, it's normal .deb package, so just run Ubuntu on n7, get the package there (via scp or something) and install it in terminal with "dpkg -i package.deb"
<Guest49891> ah ok, that makes sense, install default image first using the installer, then just install on the device... sorry why wasn't that obvious to me
<tassadar_> btw, why are you building your own kernel?
<Guest49891> to turn on some additional profiling flags
<et0ne> tassadar_: at first i will try get a workflow into playing wit the nexus7 but yes my intention is to build my own system with all the tool i need
<et0ne> tools
<et0ne> this ubuntu-image i used first is not realy usable... so i will try ubuntu-touch... and see it works for me
<et0ne> tassadar_: do you have a working config as reference?
<tassadar_> ?
<et0ne> tassadar_: kernel config
<tassadar_> for what?
<et0ne> tassadar_: i guess i picked up a question that was asked by you
<et0ne> about building your own kernel
<tassadar_> I was answering to someone else
<et0ne> sorry...
<tassadar_> no, it's okay)
<tassadar_> I think ubuntu-core kernel has some defconfig for nexus7 in it, if you want to built that
<et0ne> i would love to let gentoo run on it, but defconf ist a good thing to start with
<m4tt_m4tt> seeing this checksum error on nexus7-installer http://pastebin.com/au6Xfeqy
<tassadar_> there's probably something wrong with the installer due to raring/saucy transition, you can try to install it manually
<tassadar_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation#Manually_Installing_Ubuntu_13.04_on_Nexus_7
<tassadar_> you should probably check md5 of the images, just to be sure they are alright (see MD5SUMS file in the cdimage download folder)
<m4tt_m4tt> what is the default user/pass on 13.04 nexus7 image
<m4tt_m4tt> ubuntu/ubuntu is login incorrect
<tassadar_> ubuntu-core? it is set during first boot
<tassadar_> you get the installer dialog and everything, like on PC
<m4tt_m4tt> don't have usb otg cable with me
<m4tt_m4tt> on screen keyboard not appearing
<m4tt_m4tt> have serial debug shell
<m4tt_m4tt> but can't login
<tassadar_> try to reboot the device
<tassadar_> the keyboard is a bit problematic
<m4tt_m4tt> I can only hard reboot (holding down power). Restart and Shutdown dialogs don't seem to register restart/shutdown presses
<tassadar_> yeah :/
<m4tt_m4tt> 2nd reboot let's see if keyboard pops up
<tassadar_> There is pretty bad bug in X11, the mouse button (ie. touch) gets stuck after a while: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-nexus7/+bug/1068994
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1068994 in OEM Priority Project raring "button1 gets stuck after a while" [Critical,In progress]
<m4tt_m4tt> grrr onscreen keyboard dies when system configuration window opens
<ppisati> ogra_: dude, do we have a project/tag/whatever for nexus* bugs?
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> we used to, but they were tied to the desktop image which is effectively dead now
<ppisati> ogra_: :(
<ppisati> ogra_: woof
<ogra_> meow
<ppisati> ogra_: so, what if i want to test/
<ppisati> ogra_: or find any bug, where/how do i report it?
<ogra_> what kind of bug ?
<ogra_> you should file them against the respective package
<ppisati> ogra_: uhm
<ppisati> ogra_: did you get the camera to work on any img/device?
<ogra_> works fine on all but nexus7 afaik
<ppisati> ogra_: ok
 * ppisati goes to to grab his nexus4
<ogra_> use a fresh image, the camera app was broken for a few days
<ogra_> i know it works in the more recent ones again
<ppisati> ogra_: ah, that would explain
<konachoco> hello
#ubuntu-arm 2013-05-04
<RaymondX> hi, anyone here using etrayz?
<et0ne> tassadar_: thx for your multirom stuff, i did not realize that i was installing your stuff while i chattet with you ;)
<tassadar_> you're welcome, does it work okay for you?
<et0ne> yes and no... the cm image boots as main image and as rom with shared kernel but my ubuntu image does not...
<tassadar_> touch or desktop ubuntu?
<et0ne> desktop
<et0ne> touch is next an then i'll try to get kali running
<et0ne> i am using a N7 and was using the raring *.IMG from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-preinstalled/current/ ... maybe i just have to get the bootimg in there
<tassadar_> what does it do?
<et0ne> wait ...
<et0ne> i need the kexec-hardboot patch
<et0ne> which kernel should i patch... the cm-kernel of the main image i installed on that device?
<tassadar_> yeah
<tassadar_> there are prebuilt kernels in MultiROM thread, you can just grab that
<et0ne> yes... but i am a paranoid user ... can i trust those bins?
<et0ne> btw... ubuntu-touch sucks
<et0ne> tassadar_: have you ever tried to get thist to run http://www.kali.org/downloads/ ?
<tassadar_> you probably can, it should work
<tassadar_> no
<tassadar_> hm, that's another one of those hacking distributions
<et0ne> bt i dead...
<et0ne> it just got a new name ... like audithor died before
<tassadar_> I saw some guys trying to get pwnpad working, but they need external network card anyway, because drivers for that wifi-card in n7 sucks
<et0ne> no monitor mode?
<et0ne> but pwnpad sounds interesting
<tassadar_> yeah, something like that, I didn't look through that much
<tassadar_> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2165656
<et0ne> haha you are writing kernel patches... don't tell me you do not look throu that
<et0ne> through
<tassadar_> I'm not really interested in that
<et0ne> ok
<et0ne> they are selling that... nice...
<et0ne> but too expensive
<tassadar_> yeah, you can just download the ROM if you wanna
<et0ne> they are using an android kernel... hmm do you know if they just run a chroot with all the crosscompiled bins
<tassadar_> yes, they do
<et0ne> ok then i'll start building my own image with kexec-fooo patch and play a litle with it... an i'll take a look at pwnpad... thx again...
#ubuntu-arm 2013-05-05
<bobweaver> Hello there is there a way to install Ubuntu 12.04 to a nexus 7 ?
<\\Mr_C\\> !=
<\\Mr_C\\> !
<oz7t> I am looking for people knowing something about parrallel port programming C in ubuntu please
<rbasak> !anyone | oz7t
<ubot2`> oz7t: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<oz7t> ubot2 ok but i have difficult with my english
<oz7t> rbasak  i have seen you
<oz7t> Does anyone/     know something about parrallel port programming in C linux
<infinity> I think you missed his point. :)
<infinity> Instead of asking if we know something about a subject, just ask the question that you really want to ask.
<oz7t> infinty ok because i am not good for english  hi hi
<omac> I got "ERROR [ctrl_interface]: Read-only file system"  after doing  insmod /data/ubuntu/system/lib/hw/wlan/ar6000.ko      ip link set wlan0 up         wpa_supplicant -B -Dwext -i wlan0 -c /etc/wifi/wpa_supplicant.conf       The insmod was ok.  The ip link showed wlan0 was up.    The read only error showed up after the wpa_supplicant command.   Does anybody know how to fix this?
#ubuntu-arm 2014-04-28
<coreyfro>  Hey all.  I need to build packages on a PPA for arm based systems.  Is there a how-to for preparing source packages for cross compileing?
<coreyfro>  Also, how does one prepare a kernel for PPA?
<coreyfro>  And out-of-tree device drivers
<coreyfro>  All for cross compiling for arm
<coreyfro>  I have them all working, manually.  I've even built debs by hand. Now I just need to make them something to satisfy a PPA
<infinity> coreyfro: The best way to do out-of-tree modules is with a DKMS package
<infinity> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Dev/DKMSPackaging
<infinity> coreyfro: And cross-compiling is probably not the right answer in a distribution packaging setting (we don't cross any of our packages, except to bootstrap)
<coreyfro> Awesome! Thanks!  Is there a PPA that build ARM schtuff?
<coreyfro> infinity: I mean, ARM native?
<infinity> coreyfro: You can request armhf be turned on for specific PPAs, though if you're doing dkms packages, you don't need to do that, as the builds happen on the user's machine.  The package only contains source, and can be arch:all.
<infinity> (Unless it's a binary-only module, in which case you can't have it in a PPA anyway, as we don't allow you to upload non-free stuff to PPAs)
<coreyfro> Oh, no.  We need it built on the PPA, we're making devices based on Ubuntu.  The users should never have to touch the user environment
<coreyfro> It's all opensource
<infinity> I don't think you understand what DKMS does. :)
<infinity> The user doesn't manually build anything.
<infinity> It's a framework that keeps modules up-to-date with current kernels.
<coreyfro> ifinity : You would be correct ;-)
<infinity> It's how we package, for instance, nvidia and fglrx stuff, and many other out-of-tree modules.
<infinity> This is *far* better than you having to rebuild versioned modules in your PPA for every single kernel SRU or security update.
<coreyfro> infinity: awesome.  What about building kernels?  I have huge sets of patches I need to move around (https://github.com/RobertCNelson/linux-dev)
<infinity> Building kernels is a different kettle of fish entirely and yeah, you'd need a native PPA for that, and to do a fair bit of reading/research on how to make packaged kernels that play nicely.
<infinity> Probably lots of good info to be found under wiki.u.c/Kernel
<coreyfro> I've been building clean, happy kernals on my AMD64 systes.  Do PPA's work better or only as native build environments?
#ubuntu-arm 2014-04-30
<ogra_> bug #12345
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 12345 in isdnutils (Ubuntu) "isdn does not work, fritz avm (pnp?)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/12345
<ogra_> aha
#ubuntu-arm 2014-05-03
<Aussie_matt> Hi all. I have an MK802 device, and I've got lubuntu up and running. I downloaded it from the miniand.com site. How or is it  possible to check the system for any malware, keyloggers etc?
#ubuntu-arm 2014-05-04
<LBo> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 to my pandaboard
<LBo> I copied the provided ubuntu image (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/releases/14.04/release/)
<LBo> I'm getting this error: Starting init: /etc/init exists but couldn't execute it (error -13)
<LBo> Does anyone got a pointer on what I'm doing wrong?
<LBo> Nevermind, I just saw I downloaded the arm64 image :s
#ubuntu-arm 2015-04-27
<geri> hi
<geri> how can i config ubuntu to use only one core?
<geri> arm core 0 (linux), arm core 1 (bare metal)
<geri> is that possible?
<geri>  hi, which kernel did you install with ubuntu?
#ubuntu-arm 2015-04-28
<cockroach> hi! i'm looking for a place to get armv7l packages from the oneiric era but it seems all apt sources are dead. is there an archive somewhere?
<k1l_> raring should be moved to old-releases archive
#ubuntu-arm 2015-04-29
<ngochai> Hi guys, why my root partition is mounted as /dev/root but not /dev/mmcblk0p2?  http://pastebin.com/GKBy4MHe
<DerPunkt> hello
<DerPunkt> i hope someone can help me i want to get on a ex android console ubuntu is it possible?
<k1l> can you rephrase that and give more details?
<DerPunkt> madcatz mojo
<DerPunkt> tegra4 1,8 quad+1, 2gb bluetooth wifi
<DerPunkt> lan hdmi audio
<DerPunkt> if you want more specific specs i need to check how to can gatter it under android
<DerPunkt> k1l: offical is there no infos if or if not...
<k1l> DerPunkt: so you want a build-ready ubuntu port? i would look at the community of that device if someone made a port.
<k1l> ubuntu cant make ports for every device out there.
<DerPunkt> primary first if it possible to run it
<k1l> see the topic for an explanation on how to build a port
<DerPunkt> if i have some work to finaly setup its not really i problem but i dont think i can code for it
<k1l> well, generally ubuntu runs on armv7. if that hardware provides drivers etc i dont know
<DerPunkt> how i can check if drivers avable for it?
#ubuntu-arm 2016-05-02
<zzarr> hello!
<zzarr> is there a resent Ubuntu image for the dragonboard 410c?
#ubuntu-arm 2016-05-04
<michael_> hi
<michael_> can someone here help with ubuntu (16.04), rpi3 and audio via hdmi?
#ubuntu-arm 2016-05-05
<jakes> hi folks
<jakes> I'd like to install ubuntu native to an old'ish Cortex-A9 32-bit CPU implementing ARMv7-A
<jakes> running native rather than chrooted app
<jakes> host can this be done?
<jakes> *how
#ubuntu-arm 2016-05-06
<enyc> any clue why, qemu-user-static  ** arm64 ** would be failing me on  emulating  xenial chroot only,  trusty and jessie  are fine ?  --   weirdness with apt-get update  doing  "E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room. Please increase the size of APT::Cache-Start. Current value: 25165824. (man 5 apt.conf)" ) -- even if you try to 'fix' that with more apt cache-limit ??
<enyc> (could be a  xenial-arm64  bug rather than qemu at all of course =) )
<enyc> OK I've tried a new qemu chroot of xenial-arm64 post-xenial-release thats' still misbehaving
<enyc> apt giving E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room. Please increase the size of APT::Cache-Start. Current value: 25165824. (man 5 apt.conf)
<enyc> even though I've tried increasing that and all
<enyc> and other arm64 chroots (jessie, stretch)  working fine
<enyc> Can anybody else get  xenial-arm64  chroot working  on qemu  please? ;-))
#ubuntu-arm 2016-05-07
<denali> What is the package name for Braille Support?
<denali> Nevermind, figured it out.
#ubuntu-arm 2016-05-08
<usman_> Guys! Anyone has experience with startup scripts on Ubuntu Mate 15.10?
<usman_> I have a raspberry pi 2 installed with it. It's headless (Autologin with no GUI) and running a nodeJS server on startup
<usman_> All I need is to run that server in foreground so I can utilize terminal for process.stdin and process.stdout
<usman_> Right now it runs as a background service
#ubuntu-arm 2017-05-02
<mariogrip> I have been trying to setup and armhf chroot with qemu on my arm64 server with no success. I have tried qemu-debootstrap --arch armhf xenial build, anyone know how to do this? should I not be able to run armhf on arm64 without qemu or am i wrong there?
#ubuntu-arm 2017-05-03
<Guest83662> I'm trying to run ubuntu on android (arm based) device using chroot.. while it sounds simple and "should work out of the box" it looks like we have issues with apt-get update not bein able to resolve hosts.
<Guest83662> I'm stuck with the following errors: ============================= Err:1 http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports xenial InRelease   Temporary failure resolving 'ports.ubuntu.com'
<Guest83662> this may not be an ARM architecture issue per se but people complaining with this issue seem to face this only on Android (ARM based devices)
<Guest83662> Please help.. If this is not the right platform for the question, please point to the right one. Thanks.
<Guest83662> I must highlight, the device has access to internet verified via wget and curl. I have asked these details here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/910865/apt-get-update-fails-on-chroot-ubuntu-16-04-on-android
<genii> echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee -a /etc/resolv.conf
<Guest83662> done..
<Guest83662> as I said the device seems to have full internet acces (with dns resolution and all)
<Guest83662> somehow only apt-* programs seem to suffer from this problem.
<Guest83662> Apparently, I am not alone: https://askubuntu.com/questions/820814/chroot-networking-doesnt-work-for-apt-get?rq=1
<Guest83662> BTW, thanks for the quick response @genii
<Guest83662> I have also tried with replacing the server names in sources.list with their IP addrs and I get a different error .... sudo apt-get update gives me another error: Could not create a socket for 91.189.88.150 (f=2 t=1 p=6) - socket (13: Permission denied)
